#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > π-Systems - StereoStatika: Ευρωκώδικες EC2 & EC8 στο StereoStatika

## dn102

Όσοι πληρώσατε για αναβαθμιση σε EC2 και EC8 δοκιμάστε αν υπάρχουν όντως ευρωκώδικες.Αν οχι , παρακαλώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το εν λόγω λογισμικό αλλά είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχουν;
Θα ήταν πολύ χοντρό. Τότε τι είδους αναβάθμιση πλήρωσες εσύ και όποιος άλλος πελάτης της π-systems;

Στην ιστοσελίδα της *ΑΥΤΗ* (κλικ στο "δυνατότητες"), η εταιρία υποστηρίζει ότι παρέχει *πλήρη υποστήριξη των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8*.

----------


## dn102

none

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό θα είναι πρωτοφανές.
Στην ιστοσελίδα τους δεν λένε ότι *θα έχει* αλλά ότι *έχει* και ευρωκώδικες.

Αν ήμουν στη θέση κάποιου που πλήρωσε για αναβάθμιση με το σκεπτικό ότι θα είχα και τη δυνατότητα χρήσης των ευρωκωδίκων, θα ζητούσα τα λεφτά μου πίσω.
Μετά θα τους έλεγα, όταν θα τους ενσωματώσετε στείλετε μου ένα email.
Αναλόγως θα έκρινα αν θα περίμενα ή θα επέλεγα κάποια άλλη λύση.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

και δεν απαντάνε στα e-mail

----------


## Xάρης

Τι να πω, σε ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους όλων των συναδέλφων για την ενημέρωση.

Στη θέση σου δεν θα το άφηνα. Θα ζητούσα τα χρήματά μου πίσω μέχρι τελευταίου λεπτού.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Προφανώς έχω την ευθύνη των όσων λέω,ας τολμήσουν να μου κάνουν μήνυση.Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, παίρνεις τον ευρωκώδικα και ελεγχεις την ορθή λειτουργία του προγράμματος.ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΣΗ ΕΥΡΩΚΩΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ MANUAL,αυτό λέει πολλά

---------- Post added at 21:57 ---------- Previous post was at 21:55 ----------

και κακώς που δεν αντέδρασαν αλλες εταιρίες, λές και δέν ξέρουν αν έχει η δεν έχει.Είναι εύκολο να το διαπιστώσει κανείς πάντως, δεν θέλει και πολύ ψάξιμο.........................................

---------- Post added at 22:18 ---------- Previous post was at 21:57 ----------

o EC2 δεν εχει σημαντική επίπτωση στις τιμές, αλλα ο EC8 έχει, διότι ο υπολογισμός του q είναι διαφορετικός και στατιστικα για κατηγορίες ΙΙ και άνω έχει σημαντική επίπτωση στη διαμόρφωση τών αποτελεσμάτων και σίγουρα πλέον δέν λαμβάνεται ίδιος σε κάθε διευθυνση.

Τώρα κάθε άλλη λύση που έχει δημοσιευθεί σε επίσημα papers και έχει την έγκριση είναι αποδεκτή.Αυτό περιμένω να μου στείλουν αλλα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το λάβω.Έδωσα 1400 ευρώ για αναβάθμιση εν μέσω κρίσης και θα μου ζητήσουν να ξαναπληρώσω αναβάθμιση στους ευρωκώδικες.Και το χειρότερο δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βρώ το δίκαιο μου, τα λεφτα δεν τα επιστρέφουν μήνυση να κάνω θα μου βγεί ο "κούκος αηδόνι" το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να ενημερώσω όλους εσάς που πασχίζετε να βγάλετε ένα μεροκάματο και κάποιοι άλλοι με να μην πω τη λέξη , βγάζουν χιλίαδες ευρώ.Και πονηρα σκεπτόμενος λέω πως ακομα οι ευρωκώδικες δεν εφαρμόζονται, να που όμως στη πόλη μου αρχίσανε.Δέν κρίνω τη λειτουργία του προγράμματος, κρίνω την απουσία πραγμάτων τα οποία τα πουλήσανε με το προγραμμα και δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Πάνω στην ώρα ήρθε αυτό το thread...ότι ετοιμαζόμουν δηλαδή για την εν λόγω αναβάθμιση. Για να καταλάβω dn2...προφανώς περίμενες με την αναβάθμιση στη τελευταία έκδοση του stereostatika να είναι ενσωματωμένοι οι EC2 & 8 και διαπίστωσες πως δεν είναι. Αν δε στο διευκρίνισαν το φταίξιμο είναι δικό τους. Πάντως όπως και να χει κανονικά η αλλαγή σε ευρωκώδικες θα έπρεπε να καλύπτεται από το συμβόλαιο συντήρησης της κάθε εταιρείας κι όχι να πωλούνται σαν ξεχωριστό module. Πόσο μάλλον από την συγκεκριμένη που έχει από τα υψηλότερα (1000 ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ).

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρόβλημα Γιώργο είναι ότι, στην ιστοσελίδα τους λένε ότι *υποστηρίζει πλήρως* τους ευρωκώδικες EC2 και EC8.
Ο καθένας που το διαβάζει καταλαβαίνει ότι τους υποστηρίζει σήμερα!
Δεν είναι υπόσχεση ότι θα τους ενσωματώσουν αύριο.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Χάρη στις trial εκδόσεις του προγράμματος τους υποστηρίζει, απλά στις δοκιμαστικές είναι ενεργοποιημένα όλα τα modules του προγράμματος (και το λέω εξ' ιδίας πείρας). Και πού να το ξέρει αυτό ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος συνάδελφος θα μου πεις και θα χεις δίκιο.

Χωρίς να έχω επικοινωνήσει ακόμα με κάποιον εκπρόσωπο και με κάθε επιφύλαξη, υποπτεύομαι ότι το χρεώνουν επιπλέον. Το λέω αυτό γιατί μου φαίνεται περίεργο να είναι ενσωματωμένοι σε trial εκδόσεις και να μην είναι διαθέσιμοι άμεσα στις αναβαθμίσεις (είτε μέσω του συμβολαίου συντήρησης είτε μέσω αγοράς του αντίστοιχου module). 

Εγώ από τα παραπάνω κατάλαβα ότι είναι ξεχωριστό module-αναβάθμιση του προγράμματος κι ότι δεν καλύπτεται από το συμβόλαιο συντήρησης. dn102 αν θέλεις διευκρίνισε.

----------


## dn102

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας αγαπητοι συνάδελφοι.

EC8 στο Stereostatika

Συμπληρώνεις απλά τα στοιχεία όπως έκανες και πρίν μετον ΕΑΚ.Η διαφορά τώρα ειναι στα παρακάτω

1 Λαθος 

Το q  που λαμβάνει το θεωρει ίδιο και στις 2 διευθύνσεις και το χειρότερο λαμβάνει q kat =1.8 ΛΑΘΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

2.Δεν κάνει έλεγχο κανονικότητας του κτιρίου και επίσης αν ο τύπος κατασκευ'ης που επιλέγω είναι τελικά σωστός.

3. Οι απομειώσεις στις δυσκαμψίες λαμβάνονται 0,5 σε αντιθεση με τον ΕΑΚ που ήταν 2/3. Μπορείς να το δείς στις κλειδωμένες παραμέτρους του προγράμματος(κράτησαν τα 2/3).

4.O ΕC2 στο πρόγραμμα είναι σχεδόν μισός.

5.Εάν πάρεις τον EC8 και τον EC2 και κάνεις αντιπαράθεση με το πρόγραμμα θα διαπιστώσεις πολλά.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:05 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 00:55 ----------

Γιώργο αυτο που λέω είναι ότι αγόρασα την έκδοση 6.1 με EC2 kai EC8 και σου λέω ότι ο ΕC8 είναι ανύπαρκτος , πρέπει εσύ ο ίδος να κάνεις με το χέρι να ενημερώσεις μετα το φάσμα σχεδιασμου και να το τρέξεις με τα q που έχεις υπολογίσει( αν τα υπολογίσεις ποτέ)¨). Ο ευροκώδικας 2 είναι απλα ο ΚΩΣ με λίγες προσθήκες απο EC2. Η ίδια ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΜΠΛΟΥΤΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ.Για τον EC8 δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει σε οτι ρωτούσα και απλά ήρθε σε δύσκολη θέση και μασούσε τα λόγια της.Είδες καμία Επιστημονική Τεκμηρίωση χρήσης ευρωκωδίκων;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; τη ζήτησα και ακόμη την περιμένω. Μίλα με το ΤΕΕ σχετικά με ευρωκώδικες.  Τώρα οσο αφορά την αναβάθμιση δέν μου απάντησε αν θα είναι δωρεάν η θα πληρώσω.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:12 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:05 ----------

Εγώ προσωπικά αλλαξα πλέον πρόγραμμα και διαπίστωσα απλά πώς όλες οι άλλες εταιρείες έχουν κάνει σοβαρή δουλειά όταν η εν λόγω εταιρεία αναβαμίζει τα άχρηστα κουμπάκια (σκάλα - πλάκα σε κλίση, αλλα χώρις διαστασιολόγηση και διαφραγματικά λειτουργία, ενισχυμένη ζώνη αλλα χωρίς διαστασιολόγηση. Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ίσο προς όλους τους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους και ποτέ δεν θα δεχόμουνα τα "καθρεπτάκια σε ιθαγενείς" ώς λύση στις ανάγκες εκπόνησης στατικής μελέτης.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:16 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:12 ----------

Απλά δέν τους χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ακόμα και έπρεπε να ακολουθήσουν τον ανταγωνισμό.Απο εμφάνιση πάντως είναι το καλύτερο και σε επίπεδο σχεδίου.Τώρα δεν γνωρίζω τη επίλυση κάνει διότι όλα είναι κλειδωμένα.Προφανώς κατι σε IF EAK-KOS = X, THEN EC2-EC8=EAK-KOS/1.2

----------


## Γιώργος__

Αγαπητέ dn102 κατ' αρχήν ως χρήστης του προγράμματος σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες....μη σου πω με πρόλαβες κυριολεκτικά. Δεν το είχα ψάξει τόσο μέσω της δοκιμαστικής έκδοσης (15 μέρες trial....ότι πρόλαβα). 

1. Το q μπορείς να το αλλάξεις για κάθε διεύθυνση (manually προφανώς) και απ' ότι θυμάμαι το υπολόγιζε αυτόματα ανάλογα με το στατικό σύστημα που έχεις επιλέξει (συζευγμένα τοιχώματα, μικτό, πλαισιωτό κλπ.). Το αν το υπολόγιζε σωστά δεν το γνωρίζω. Οι τιμές δεν είναι ίδιες για κάθε κτίριο ούτως ή άλλως

2. Για το 2 που λες στην δική μου έκδοση (με ΕΑΚ/ΕΚΩΣ) κάνει. Άμα δεν έχει αυτό τι να πω! Ο EC-8 έχει 1 ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο για την κανονικότητα μόνο! (καθ' ύψος και σε κάτοψη).

4. Τι εννοείς ο ΕC2 είναι μισός; Πχ πως υπολογίζει τα μήκη αγκύρωσης, τύμπανα κλπ;

Ειλικρινά αν είναι όντως έτσι (δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να αμφισβητήσω τα όσα αναφέρεις...απλά δεν έχουμε και την άλλη πλευρά), ξενέρωσα.

Πριν μερικούς μήνες πήρα 2 βιβλία της 3DR που βγάζει το STRAD (αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός με ευρωκώδικα 8, Π. Αντωνιάδης) τα οποία έχουν παραδείγματα. Και η LH έχει βγάλει για το FESPA 10 κάτι αντίστοιχο, όμοια και και η ACE για το SCADA Pro. Απορώ πως η π-systems δεν έχει βγάλει κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## dn102

το  q  δε΄ν το υπολογίζει το πρόγραμμα το υποθέτεις εσυ και το θεωρεί ίδιο  και στις 2 διευθύνσεις (ΛΑΘΟΣ).Σε όλα τα υπολοιπα στατικά προγράμματα έχει ολόκληρη διαδικασία.Επιλέγεις όπως σωστα ανέφερς τύπο κατασκευής και πρέπει να δείς αν όντως η επιλογή σου είναι σωστή.ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ EC8 ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ.Τα δηλώνεις και μετά το χάος..........

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:34 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:33 ----------

Βάσει ΚΩΣ τα κάνει λές και θα το καταλάβεις βρε κουτέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ))))))))))))))))))))))))

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:35 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:34 ----------

Διάβασε τον ευρωκώδικα και ΄δες τις παραμέτρους του προγράμματος.Θα πεθάνεις στα γέλια, εγώ σκέψου το πλήρωσα χαχαχαχα

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:40 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:35 ----------

Γιώργο δεν θα καθίσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με super dooper πρόγραμμα τους. Όταν είναι να κάνεις την αναβάθμιση τσεκάρισε το καλά και ρώτα τα πάντα, θα δείς οτι έχω δίκαιο.Δέν έχω λόγω να βλάψω την εταιρεία, η εταιρεία με κορόιδεψε διότι ούτεν κάν πέρασε από το μυαλό μου, τόση εμπιστοσύνη τούς έδειξα.Ζήτησε να σου δώσουν επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση ευρωκώδικα στο προγραμμα τους,αν έχουν

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:44 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:40 ----------

Εβγαλαν ένα με 3D εικόνες σου δίνει δώρο τα γυαλιά.85 ευρώ

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:59 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:44 ----------

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ, κρίνω το γεγονός οτι οι ευρωκώδικες στο πρόγραμμα δέν έχουν εφαρμοσθεί όπως ορίζει το προσάρτημα.Απαιτώ απο την εταιρεία μου να μου προμηθεύσει την επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση χρήσης ευρωκωδίκων στο προγραμμα έτσι ώστε να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται, μέχρι τότε θα χρησιμοποιώ άλλο στατικό πρόγραμμα και άν θέλουν να ξαναπληρώσω για αναβάθμιση ξέρουν τι ακριβώς θα πάρουν.....

----------


## dn102

Και για να τελειώνω με το θέμα μία και έξω, μπορείτε να δείτε τη διαδικασία του EC8 στα κάτωθι βιβλία αναλυτικά:

1.Αβραμίδης Ι - Αναστασιάδης - Μορφίδης (Με κίτρινο εξώφυλλο για ευρωκώδικες)

2.Τσιαμτσιακίρης Γεώργιος SCADAPRO- Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός με ευρωκώδικες

3. LH Λογισμική FESPA MANUAL V 10

4.Οδηγός σχεδιασμού σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωκώδικα 8  ,Φαρδης

5. STatics Multisoft Manual

6. Cubus Hellas Manual

7.Βαλδαλούκας Ευρωκώδικας 2&8.


Δοκιμάστε να λύσετε τα παραδείγματα του Αβραμίδη και κάντε αντιπαράθεση με το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα


Προφανώς λέγοντας αγαπητέ Χάρη "Υποστηρίζει Πλήρως Ευρωκώδικες" μπορείς να το μεταφράσεις και ώς εξής "Όταν θα τους έχω έτοιμους θα τους υποστηρίζω". Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχουν πλήρη εφαρμογή, προφανώς και δέν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, ούτε πιστεύω να μπορέσεις να κινηθείς δικαστικά αποκαλούμενος "εξαπάτηση". Ο ισχυρισμός θα είναι σε ενημέρωσα, απόδειξέ μου οτι δέν στο είπα.ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΗ σ'αυτη τη χώρα, δούλευα και στο εξωτερικό, αυτά δεν τα έχω δεί πουθενά.Αν γινόταν αυτο έξω μπορείς να υποθέσεις τι θα γινότανε.ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΠΝΕΥΜΑ.

Τώρα όσοι το αναβαθμίσατε, αγοράστε και το βιβλίο(κάπου στα 85 ευρώ) με τα 3D γυαλιά που δίνουν δώρο για τα 3D σχεδια που έχει μέσα ετσι ώστε να κατανοήσετε σε βάθος τον Αντισεισμικό Σχεδιασμό.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 13:53 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 13:42 ----------

 Αυτά είναι τα δεδομένα τα οποία χρησιμοποιεί για την επίλυση χωρίς έλεγχο κανονικότητας κατα EC.Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας


*Αντισεισμικός Έλεγχος* 

*Σεισμικές Παράμετροι κτιρίου*

Τύπος Φάσματος: I

Σεισμική Ζώνη Επικινδυνότητας: II
α = 0.24 ,αV = 0.22
Κατηγορία Εδάφους C
TB = 0.20 sec, TC = 0.60 sec, TD = 2.50 sec

TBV = 0.05 sec, TCV = 0.15 sec, TDV = 1.00 sec, 
Κατηγορία Σεισμικής Σπουδαιότητας   κτιρίου: II
γi = 1.00
Συντελεστής Σεισμικής Συμπεριφοράς
q = 3.60, qV = 1.80
Όριο Συντελεστή για γο Οριζόντιο   Φάσμα Σχεδιασμού
β = 0.20
Ποσοστό Κρίσιμης Απόσβεσης
ζ = 5.00% >= n = 1.00
Μέση Κατηγορία πλαστιμότητας
(DCM)
Κατηγορία κτιρίου
Διπλό σύστημα ισοδύναμο με σύστημα   τοιχ.

----------


## dn102

*και ο ικανοτικος....*

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 14:03 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 13:54 ---------δεν μπρορώ να ανεβάσω το αρχείο

----------


## pi-SYSTEMS

Ευχαριστούμε τον διαχειριστή του emichanikos.gr που μας ειδοποίησε ώστε να ενημερώσουμε τους χρήστες αυτού του έγκριτου και ελεύθερου ιστότοπου με απλό και ωφέλιμο τρόπο για όλους τους μηχανικούς:

1)      Επιστημονικός υπεύθυνος του StereoSTATIKA και πρόεδρος της εταιρίας μας είναι ο γνωστός πολιτικός μηχανικός και συγγραφέας Απόστολος Κωνσταντινίδης.

2)      Το βιβλίο με τις στερεοσκοπικές εικόνες  που αναφέρεται σΆ αυτή τη συζήτηση είναι του Απόστολου Κωνσταντινίδη και έχει τίτλο *Αντισεισμικά κτίρια από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα* σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωκώδικες τόμος ΑΆ, και υπότιτλο *Η τέχνη της κατασκευής και η μελέτη εφαρμογής*. Το περιεχόμενο του μπορείτε να το δείτε στη σελίδα ΑΥΤΗ.

3)      Στα πλαίσια της προαναγγελίας του ΒΆ τόμου με υπότιτλο Στατική και σεισμική ανάλυση - Διαστασιολόγηση μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την ερμηνεία και αριθμητικά παραδείγματα του EC2 για το νέο τρόπο ελέγχου του αναγκαίου πάχους των πλακών λόγω λυγηρότητας, πηγαίνοντας στη σελίδα ΑΥΤΗ του site της εταιρίας.

Θα θέλαμε να υπενθυμίσουμε σε όλους τους συναδέλφους μας ότι η εταιρία διαθέτει δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις – χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό - ώστε να μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν τις δυνατότητες των προγραμμάτων μας. Επίσης με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα στα γραφεία μας μπορούμε άμεσα να επεκτείνουμε την διάρκεια της δοκιμαστικής έκδοσης, σε περίπτωση που ο μηχανικός δεν έχει προλάβει να αξιολογήσει το πρόγραμμα μέσα στο προσφερόμενο διάστημα των 15 ήμερων.

Στα περίπου 30 χρόνια λειτουργίας της, η εταιρία μας έχει κυκλοφορήσει πάνω από 15 επιστημονικές εκδόσεις σχετικά με διάφορα θέματα της επιστήμης του πολιτικού μηχανικού τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα τόσο από φοιτητές και καθηγητές όσο και από έμπειρους συναδέλφους.

Μεγάλο ποσοστό των εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων στην Ελλάδα έχει εγκαταστήσει και χρησιμοποιεί το λογισμικό μας ως βοηθητικό εργαλείο για την αποτελεσματικότερη διδασκαλία των μαθημάτων πολιτικού μηχανικού.

Θεωρούμε τους χρήστες των προγραμμάτων μας πρώτα από όλα συνεργάτες και η γνώμη τους έχει σημαντική βαρύτητα στο σχεδιασμό του λογισμικού που προσφέρουμε. Γι΄ αυτό άλλωστε προσφέρουμε πολλά διαφορετικά κανάλια επικοινωνίας και ανταλλαγής απόψεων καθώς και ένα οργανωμένο τμήμα υποστήριξης. Πιστεύοντας όμως ότι ο έμμεσος τρόπος επικοινωνίας μέσω ενός forum μπορεί να δημιουργήσει συγχύσεις ή και παρεξηγήσεις θα θέλαμε να ειδοποιήσουμε τον συνάδελφο ΅dn102Ά να επικοινωνήσει επώνυμα μαζί μας και με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση να του επιστρέψουμε το αντίτιμο της αναβάθμισής του.

Με εκτίμηση

Παναγιώτης Αλεξανδράκης
Υπεύθυνος Υποστήριξης

π- SYSTEMS International ΑΕΒΕΛ

----------


## dn102

Συμφωνώ με όσα αναφέρει ο Υπεύθυνος της υποστήριξης, δέν μίλησα για τα αναγκαία πάχη πλακών. Ας μου αναφέρει τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω στην επίλυση με Ευρωκώδικα 8.Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε έχω όλα τα βιβλία σας, συνεπώς γνωρίζω τα όσα αναφέρεις, το θέμα μου δέν είναι η βιβλιογραφία περί πλακών.........Εκτιμώ τη δουλειά του συγγραφέα και αυτό φαίνεται στα τιμολόγια μου.Το βιογραφικό της εταιρείας είναι γνωστό δεν θα μπώ στο πειρασμό να αναρτήσω και το δικό μου.
Η μή αναφορά του τίτλου του βιβλίου γίνεται διότι δέν έχω αναλάβει τη διαφήμιση της εταιρείας, αυτή είναι δική σου δουλειά και πολύ καλά κάνεις.Όμως η κουβέντα γίνεται γύρω απο άλλο θέμα στο οποίο δέν απαντάς παρα μόνο μου παραθέτεις ένα μακρύ βιογραφικό.Ναι και εγώ αυτο είδα γι'αυτο και αγόρασα απο εσάς, χρειάζεται να μου το υπενθυμίσεις όμως;.Σέβομαι τη δουλειά του κου Κωνσταντινίδη αλλα έχω και κάθε δικαίωμα άσκησης κριτικής σε πράγματα που δέν θεωρώ σωστά.

Η κριτική είναι ένα μέσο βελτίωσης όταν γίνεται καλοπροαίρετα και δυσφήμισης κακοπροαίρετα.Άν νιώθει κάποιος θιγμένος μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τη νόμιμη διαδικασία.
Το θέμα κλείνει εδώ, έκανα κάποιες διαπιστώσεις και ακριβώς για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση η παρεξήγηση επικοινώνησα πρώτα επώνυμα με εσάς,δέν μου δόθηκε σαφής απάντηση στα θέματα που έθιξα και ούτε ζήτησα να σας επιστρέψω το προϊόν.Το μόνο που ζήτησα εγγράφως μέσα απο email είναι να μου γίνει γνωστό αν η αναβάθμιση θα δωθεί δωρεάν , δεν πηρα απάντηση.

*Κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας το θέμα λύθηκε απο μεριά σας με τη παρέμβαση του Προέδρου σας τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ για τη προσοχή που έδειξε στο θέμα.
* 
Απλά και μόνο πρός απάντηση του κου Αλεξανδράκη. Θα αρκούσε μία απάντηση στη επώνυμη ερώτηση μου πρίν απο 2 εβδομάδες περίπου, η ανάρτηση του βιογραφικού της εταιρείας πρός απάντηση της συγκεκριμένης ερώτησης μου πρός αλλους χρήστες του ιδίου προγράμματος δεν συνάδει στο πνεύμα της καλής συνεργασίας.

Συνεπώς όλα ξεκίνησαν επώνυμα και δέν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να χτυπήσω κάτω απο τη ζώνη.Τα  mail είναι κρατημένα με ημερομηνίες όπως και το περιεχόμενο.Την αναβάθμιση που αγόρασα δέν την επιστρέφω μόνο και μόνο για το τυπικό του θέματος και για τη διάσταση που έχει πάρει πλέον το ζήτημα, ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλα θα περιμένω τη καινουργια αναβάθμιση διότι έχω μάθει να δουλεύω το δικό σας,* θα συνεχίσω να είμαι πελάτης σας και να σας πρήζω με τις ερωτήσεις μου, όπως και εσείς οφείλετε να μου λύνετε όλες τις απορίες μου.Τώρα άν δέν με θέλετε εσείς για πελάτη σας πλέον θα το δεχτώ και μπορώ να σας επιστρέψω την αναβάθμιση πίσω χωρίς να μου καταβάλετε το ποσον την αγοράς(έτσι γιατί είμαι γενναιόδωρος στην ειλικρίνεια)*

Με εκτίμηση
Ανώνυμα ή Επώνυμα γνωρίζεις ποιός είμαι
(Και εδώ κλείνει το θέμα)


Y.Γ "Ένα λάθος γίνεται σφάλμα μόνο όταν αποφύγουμε να το διορθώσουμε" J.F Kennedy

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς είναι ευχάριστο το να βλέπουμε εταιρίες που να απαντούν σε ερωτήματα και θέματα που θέτουν μέλη του φόρουμ σχετικά με τα προϊόντα τους.

Απ' την απάντηση πάντως της pi-Systems δεν πήρα απάντηση στο ερώτημα που έθεσε ο dn102 στην πρώτη κιόλας ανάρτηση του θέματος.
Η *σημερινή* έκδοση του προγράμματος SteroStatika *υποστηρίζει πλήρως τους ευρωκώδικες EC2 και EC8*, όπως αναφέρετε στην ιστοσελίδα σας;

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι η απάντηση στο ερώτημα ενδιαφέρει υφιστάμενους και δυνητικούς πελάτες σας που διαβάζουν αυτές τις γραμμές.

----------

dn102

----------


## Γιώργος__

Νομίζω ότι ουδείς αμφισβήτησε την προσφορά, την επιστημονική κατάρτιση και το συγγραφικό έργο του κ. Α. Κωνσταντινίδη στον χώρο του τεχνικού λογισμικού και της ανάλυσης αντισεισμικών κτιρίων. Προσωπικά μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν και αυτός ένας από τους λόγους που με έκανε πελάτη της εταιρείας συν τα υπόλοιπα πλεονεκτήματά του StereoSTATIKA και χωρίς πάντα βέβαια να συγκρίνω ή να αμφισβητώ επ' ουδενί τις δουλειές άλλων εταιρειών του χώρου. Οι απόψεις εξάλλου είναι υποκειμενικές και έχουν να κάνουν με πολλές παραμέτρους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν δε μας ικανοποιούσε το πρόγραμμα δεν θα ήμασταν πελάτες της εταιρείας κι αυτό νομίζω πως είναι ή τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο.

Η αναφορά στο βιβλίο ''Αντισεισμικά Κτίρια από Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα'' του κ. Α. Κωνσταντινίδη το οποίο ασχολείται κατά βάση με τη μελέτη εφαρμογής, έγινε διότι κατά τη μετάβαση στους Ευρωκώδικες και ενώ οι περισσότερες εταιρείες τεχνικού λογισμικού προχώρησαν στην έκδοση εγχειριδίων ώστε να βοηθήσουν τους συναδέλφους μελετητές στην ομαλή μετάβαση από το ένα κανονιστικό πλαίσιο στο άλλο, δεν υπήρξε αντίστοιχη (άμεση τουλάχιστον) κίνηση από την π-Systems. Αυτό είχε καθαρά τη μορφή απορίας σε σχέση με την υποστήριξη των Eurocodes σε θέματα ανάλυσης και λειτουργιών του προγράμματος κι όχι αμφισβήτησης της χρησιμότητας του Α' τόμου του βιβλίου. 

Θα συμφωνήσω πάντως, πως απάντηση στο αρχικό γενικό ερώτημα περί της πλήρους υποστήριξης των EC2 & EC8 και της τεκμηρίωση τους (και εξειδικεύοντας βλ. έλεγχος κανονικότητας, τρόπος προσδιορισμού ''q'' και στις 3 διευθύνσεις κλπ. που προαναφέρθηκαν από τον dn102), δεν έχει δοθεί.

Δεν έχω την έκδοση με Eurocodes 2 & 8, άρα δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω τεκμηριωμένη προσωπική άποψη επί του θέματος αλλά ούτε θα αμφισβητήσω την καλή πρόθεση του συναδέλφου ο οποίος εξέφρασε απορία ή/και απογοήτευση σε σχέση με αυτό που περίμενε από το προϊόν που αγόρασε κι απλά τη μοιράστηκε στο forum (αιτιολογώντας την). Όσο για τις trial εκδόσεις έχω τη γνώμη ότι 15 ημέρες είναι ούτως ή άλλως λίγες για να αξιολογηθεί οποιοδήποτε λογισμικό ανάλυσης κατασκευών από τον υποψήφιο αγοραστή/χρήστη που δεν έχει προηγούμενη εμπειρία ή εκπαίδευση με το πρόγραμμα.

+++ κι από εμένα Χάρη στην εταιρεία για την ανταπόκριση.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Γιώργο εγω αναφέρθηκα απλά στο manual  του προγράμματος.Το συκγεκριμένο βιβλίο πωλείται χωριστά απο το πρόγραμμα και η αξιολόγηση του δέν αφορά τη συκγεκριμένη κουβέντα, βεβαίως εαν ερωτηθώ έχω τίς απόψεις μου ώς κάτοχος του βιβλίου.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Προφανέστατα και δεν αφορά την συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα. Εγώ μια απορία εξέφρασα στα πρώτα post θέλοντας να επισημάνω την απουσία επίσημου οδηγού - manual σε ΕC2 & EC8 όπως έχουν άλλα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα στατικών. Ο λόγος που αναφέρθηκα (έστω και σαν πλεονασμό να το δεις) είναι για αποφυγή παρερμηνειών κι επειδή ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας αναφέρει στην απάντησή του σε ποιο βιβλίο αναφέρθηκες σε ένα από τα πρώτα post - στερεοσκοπικές εικόνες κλπ.

----------


## dn102

Μα έτσι το αναφέρει και στο site αν δείς


*Ειδική 
                                                                         έκδοση*                                                                         βιβλίο + Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό(*) + τεύχος στερεοσκοπικών εικόνων + 11 κατασκευαστικά σχέδια                                                                         *90¤* _(*)  με το Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν οι περισσότερες  3D εικόνες του βιβλίου καθώς και άπειρες παραλλαγές τους.


Έκανα λάθος στη τιμή οκ 90 ευρώ αντί 85

Δέν ανέφερε κανείς κάτι αρνητικό για το βιβλίο 
_

----------


## Γιώργος__

Εντάξει ξεφύγαμε από το topic. Εγώ just in case το είπα. Γιατί έγινε εκτενής αναφορά στο συγγραφικό έργο του κ. Κων/δη από τον εκπρόσωπο της εταιρίας λες και το αμφισβήτησε κανείς (έχω κι εγώ επίσης όλα τα βιβλία του).

----------


## dn102

fdgadfgafg


> none

----------


## kohatzim

:Μπερδεμένος: ..

----------


## Eirini~

Σπουδαία κίνηση της εταιρείας να επιστρέψει την αναβάθμιση στον *dn102*  λες και κάτι έγινε. Ο άνθρωπος το χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα και καλά  κάνει και δεν διατίθεται να αλλάξει τώρα εταιρεία. Το θέμα είναι το τι  θα κάνει η εταιρεία σας με όλους αυτούς που εξαπατήθηκαν τόσο από την  διαφήμιση που κάνετε όσο και από το κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης που  έχετε που  απαντά μόνο όσα θέλει. Θα τους επιστρέψεται το ποσό της αγοράς?? Δε  νομίζω απλά πετάξατε ένα θα επιστρέψουμε το ποσό της αναβάθμισης στον  τάδε για τα μάτια του κόσμου.Και όσο για την δοκιμαστική έκδοση που  διατίθεται κτλ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο άλλος να μάθει σε 15 μέρες EC  και να  ελέγξει το πρόγραμμα σας άν έχει όλα όσα διαφημίζεται. Μόνο εσάς  προσβάλει αυτό και κανέναν άλλο.

----------


## Xάρης

_ Η κίνηση της εταιρίας να επιστρέψει την αναβάθμιση στον dn102 ήταν για μένα κάτι το αυτονόητο και επιβεβλημένο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κάτι στο οποίο θα προέβαιναν όλες οι εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα. Μ' αυτήν τη λογική δεν θα τους δώσω τα εύσημα αλλά και δεν θα αρχίσω να τους δυσφημώ.
_ Τι θα κάνει η εταιρία μ' όσους άλλους συναδέλφους σαν τον dn102 που θεωρούν, όχι αδίκως κατά την γνώμη μου, ότι εξαπατήθηκαν; Ερώτημα στο οποίο μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνο ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας. Οποιοσδήποτε συνάδελφος έχει τέτοια επιθυμία, δεν έχει παρά να απευθυνθεί στην εταιρία και αν δεν τον ικανοποιήσει ας μας το αναφέρει εδώ στο φόρουμ.
Ας μην προτρέχουμε και καταδικάζουμε την εταιρία και σ' αυτό το θέμα χωρίς αποδείξεις, κάνοντας εικασίες.
_ Η δοκιμαστική έκδοση διατίθεται και για πάνω από 15 μέρες αν το επιθυμεί ο δυνητικός πελάτης. Διάβασε την ανάρτηση *#16*.
_ Οι μηχανικοί οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν τους ευρωκώδικες. Δεν οφείλουν όμως να κάνουν έλεγχο των λογισμικών που αγοράζουν αν και θα έπρεπε. Εδώ φαίνεται η έλλειψη κάποιου πιστοποιητικού πιστοποίησης των λογισμικών, έστω για τα στοιχειώδη.

----------


## dn102

Ναί Χάρη συμφωνώ, μόνο που το πρόγραμμα είναι ΑΚΥΡΟ,το πρόβλημα δέν είναι μόνο ο EC8 ,πού να δείς τον EC2 ακόμα ψάχνω να βρώ αλλαγές απο ΕΚΩΣ σε EC2.Ένα απλό πράγμα θα πώ, σκέψου ΜΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΚΤΗΡΙΟ με max q=3.6 (κανονικά είναι 3.6 Χ 0,8 =2,88) και φυτευτά χωρίς να υπολογίζει qv.Το τεύχος είναι ελλειπές και δέν μπορείς να πάρεις όλα τα δεδομένα ακόμα και αν πάς να το λύσεις με το χέρι.Για τον υπολογισμό της Vrd2 κρατάει Θ=25ο ενώ για ΚΠΥ είναι 45.Μη σας κουράζω, η ουσία είναι οτι στο τέλος θα το λύσω με ΕΚΩΣ, απλά δέν έχει νόημα να υπαρχει η εντολή"επίλυση με ευρωκώδικες".Έχει γίνει ένα πάντρεμα ευρωκώδικα με ΕΑΚ/ΚΩΣ μόνο και μόνο γιατί βαριόντουσαν να κάνουν τίς όποιες αλλαγές θα προκύψουν στη συνέχεια.Όσο αφορά το πρόγραμμα, μη τσιμπάς σε ότι διαβάζεις, στο τηλέφωνο ούτε κάν το έθιξαν, απλά ο πρόεδρος μου είπε πώς ο EC8 γίνεται χειροκίνητα (που δέν γίνεται) και βέβαια απο τότε που έγραψε ο υπεύθυνος υποστήριξης ακόμα περιμένω να με ενημερώσουν.Ανάθεμα αν ισχύει τίποτα απο όσα ανέφερε ο υπεύθυνος, αλλα δέν πειράζει καλή καρδιά να έχουμε, εγώ το χρέος μου το έκανα,ελπίζω και άλλοι μηχανικοί να διαπίστωσαν τα όσα είπα.
Δέν έχω πλέον τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να ασχοληθώ με άλλες μ@@@ες πλέον, η δουλειά μου είναι η Επίβλεψη και όχι η μελέτη, έτυχε να καθίσω και να ασχοληθώ με 2-3 μελέτες για να τσεκάρω το Μηχανικό (Τ.Ε) που κάνει τίς μελέτες για το γραφείο μας και απλά τίς πέταξα στα σκουπίδια.
Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πώ είναι πώς άν πωλούσα διαμέρισμα για 100τμ και στο τέλος ήταν 30τμ ,θα πήγαινα φυλακή και επίσης η ίδια η αγορά θα με πετούσε έξω.
Δίνω μία  διορία μέχρι να γίνει υποχρεωτική η εφαρμογή, άν δέν έχω την αναβάθμιση μέχρι τότε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ,θα τούς πάρει και θα τούς σηκώσει ΑΠΛΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ.

Για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις έλεγχο σε σταικό πρόγραμμα πρέπει να το επιτρέπει και το ίδιο,βασικά έδωσα άλλα 200 ευρώ σε βιβλία +το χρόνο που σπατάλησα για να φτάσω εδώ.ΑΛΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ, να με πληρώσουν και να τούς ελέγχω το πρόγραμμα τους, είπαμε οκ για τα αποτελέσματα έχει ευθύνη ο μηχανικός αλλά όχι και έτσι, έλεοςςςςςςςςς.Πέρασε το Πάσχα, ακόμα σκέφτομαι τι έχει γίνει, και φορτώνω ακόμα πιο πολύ.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας

Με εκτίμηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως (βλ. #27), υπάρχει έλλειψη ενός φορέα που θα πιστοποιεί το λογισμικό.
Ο Αβραμίδης σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΑΣΠ είχαν φτιάξει αρκετά χρόνια πριν, κάποια πρότυπα παραδείγματα για τον βασικό έλεγχο των προγραμμάτων.
Δεν προχώρησε τίποτα. 
Μόνο κάποιες εταιρίες, όπως η LH-Λογισμική (Fespa) και ο ΤΟΛ (ΡΑΦ) προχώρησαν από μόνες τους στον έλεγχο των προγραμμάτων τους βάσει αυτών των παραδειγμάτων και στην δημοσιοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων.

Και τώρα υπάρχουν κάποια πρότυπα παραδείγματα για τους ευρωκώδικες για όποιον θέλει να κάνει σχετικούς ελέγχους.

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί ένας κρατικός ή ιδιωτικός φορέας δεν έχει σημασία που θα πιστοποιεί τα προγράμματα στατικών και θα μας λέει ότι τουλάχιστον τα πρότυπα αυτά παραδείγματα τα υπολογίζουν σωστά, με απόκλιση ΧΧ ως προς το τάδε και το τάδε αποτέλεσμα του δείνα λογισμικού αναφοράς (π.χ. etabs).
Να μπει μια τάξη στην αγορά και να προστατευθούν οι καταναλωτές, μηχανικοί και όχι μόνο.

----------


## dn102

Σωστό!!!, αναρωτήθηκες γιατί δέν γίνεται;

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί;

----------


## dn102

Του Αβραμίδη έλυσα και εγώ Χάρη, και έχω μεγάλες αποκλίσεις στα αποτελέσματα, σε εκνευρίστικό βαθμό.Το γιατί μπορείς να το καταλάβεις εύκολα, πχ πιστοποιημένο απο το Μ.Π.Α (ποιός ακριβώς ; έχει όνομα :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: ,γενικά χρησιμοποιούν τα πανεπιστήμια ώς φορέα πιστοποίησης χωρίς να έχω δεί απο τα ίδια κάποια σχετική ανακοίνωση.Μας δουλεύουν; απλά αναρωτιέμαι πόσο ακόμα σάυτη τη χώρα όλα πρέπει να γίνονται στο βωμό του κέρδους;.Δέχομαι το μάρκετινγκ ώς τρόπο προώθησης, αλλά όχι και έτσι,το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν γενικά όλες οι εταιρίες, είναι να χάσουν πελάτες και να στραφούν στα ξένα λογισμικά τα οποία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πωλούνται φθηνότερα στο εξωτερικό.

Όπως κατάλαβες Χάρη και η Ειρήνη δέν μπόρεσε να βγάλει άκρη, διότι το σύστημα τής μ@@@κίας είναι ανίκητο ( "Οι ηλίθιοι είναι ανίκητοι") και όπως καταλαβαίνεις ο κόσμος έχει αγριέψει και δέν σηκώνει άλλες κοροϊδίες.Αρκετά χόρτασε το τομάρι μας τόσα χρόνια.Εγώ θα εκτιμούσα αν το θέλεις μία δημόσια ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα τους πρός όλους τους χρήστες με σκοπό την αποκατάσταση τής εμπορικής σχέσης.Όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα ακούω βερεσέ, τι συγχαρητήρια και τί μπράβο; θέλεις να σου διαβάσω τη αναγράφει το κουτί του προγράμματος πέρα απο την ιστοσελίδα;"Ολοκληρωμένη Μελέτη και σχεδίαση κτιριακών έργων με σκελετό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, σύμφωνα με Ελληνικούς Κανονισμούς και ΕΥΡΩΚΩΔΙΚΕΣ",άντε βγάλε άκρη.
Εγώ όμως θέλω να ακούσω τη πραγματική αποψή σου και τί θα ένιωθες αν ήσουνα στη θέση μας; πάντα με εκτίμηση στο πρόσωπό σου.(Ουφ πάλι μου ανέβηκε η πίεση)

Το ΤΕΕ δέν μπορεί να αναλάβει αυτό το ρόλο;

----------


## Xάρης

Πιστοποίηση δεν δίνεται από κανένα ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.
Τι είδους πιστοποίηση να δώσει και τι να γράφει.
Ότι το τάδε λογισμικό είναι αψεγάδιαστο; Αυτό είναι αδύνατο να γραφτεί γιατί είναι αδύνατο να ελεγχθεί.

Το ΤΕΕ θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει τις πιστοποιήσεις οι οποίες πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρο τι αφορούν.

Συγκεκριμένα τι μπορεί αν γίνει:
_ το ΤΕΕ να συστήσει μια επιτροπή από ειδικούς δομοστατικούς μηχανικούς που να αναλάβει τους σχετικούς ελέγχους.
_ οι έλεγχοι θα γίνονται βάσει των προτύπων παραδειγμάτων που θα δημιουργηθούν γι αυτόν τον σκοπό, βασισμένα στα όσα υπάρχουν μέχρι στιγμής και σ' άλλα και θα αφορούν τόσο ανάλυση όσο και διαστασιολόγηση για κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, χάλυβα, φέρουσα τοιχοποιία και ξύλο.
_ όλα τα προγράμματα για να μπορούν να κυκλοφορούν στην Ελληνική αγορά θα πρέπει πρώτα να ελεγχθούν από την παραπάνω επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ από την οποία θα λαμβάνουν και σχετική πιστοποίηση ότι οι αποκλείσεις τους από τα πρότυπα παραδείγματα είναι κάτω του μέγιστου επιτρεπόμενου ορίου. 
_ κάθε νέα έκδοση πρέπει να ελέγχεται! 
_ τα αποτελέσματα με τα οποία θα συγκρίνονται θα έχουν προκύψει από κάποιο διεθνούς αναγνώρισης λογισμικό του εξωτερικού και θα έχουν διασταυρωθεί κατά το δυνατόν και με υπολογισμούς με το χέρι.
Χρειάζεται όμως νομοθετική ρύθμιση για τα παραπάνω.

Γιατί όμως δεν γίνεται κάτι προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση;

----------


## dn102

Ο λόγος που δέν προχώρησε Χάρη αναφέρεται στο 1ο βιβλίο του Αβραμίδη που ανέφερες ,όσο και τα συμφέροντα που έχει ο καθένας εμπλεκόμενος στίς πωλήσεις λογισμικών, και γνωρίζεις σε τι αναφέρομαι.Το συκγεκριμένο πρόγραμμα αναφέρεται ώς πιστοποιημένο απο το ΕΜΠ(Στατικών και Δυναμικών επιλύσεων).Τί έχεις να πείς πάνω σε αυτό; μπορεί να γίνει;

Εύχομαι να υλοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή, μόνο που θέλει κάποιον να το ξεκινήσει και αρκετό κόσμο να βοηθήσει.Επίσης τα άτομα που θα αποτελούν μία τέτοια επιτροπή πρέπει να είναι "Αδέκαστος Μπάρας"

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το έχω αγοράσει το βιβλίο. Ποιος ο λόγος που αναφέρει ο Αβραμίδης;
Τα όποια συμφέροντα της όποιας εταιρίας, κλάδου, συντεχνίας ή και μεμονωμένου ατόμου δεν είναι δυνατόν σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία να ορίζουν τα της ζωής μας, του τρόπου εργασίας μας, λειτουργίας του κράτους και των υπηρεσιών του, συμπεριφοράς μας κ.λπ. Αυτό είναι μια γενική διαπίστωση που έχει εφαρμογή και εδώ.

Το ΕΜΠ δεν γνωρίζω να είναι διαπιστευμένο από το ΕΣΥΔ ως κέντρο για την πιστοποίηση στατικών λογισμικών.
Δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει ούτε σχετικό νομικό πλαίσιο για την πιστοποίηση στατικού λογισμικού ούτε σχετική διαδικασία πιστοποίησης.
Αν υπάρχει θα πρέπει να μας το πούνε και να μας δώσουν τα αποτελέσματα.
Εφόσον διαδικασίες και αποτελέσματα είναι διαθέσιμα στον καθέναν, άρα επαληθεύσιμα από τον καθέναν, τα μέλη της επιτροπής πιστοποίησης στατικού λογισμικού, αν και όταν συσταθεί, δεν θα μπορούν να "μαγειρεύουν". Αν υπάρχουν και αυστηρές ποινές για τα όσους ενδεχομένως "μαγειρεύουν", δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να προβούν σε τέτοιες πράξεις.

Από εκεί και πέρα μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Το ΕΜΠ τι λέει;
Φταίμε όμως και εμείς που δεχόμαστε το τι λέει η κάθε εταιρία που πουλά ένα προϊόν ή υπηρεσία και δεν ζητάμε περισσότερα ως καταναλωτές (γενικώς).
Βέβαια όλες οι συναλλαγές γίνονται καλή τη πίστη και όταν εκ των υστέρων αποδεικνύεται ότι η όποια πλευρά δεν είναι συνεπής σε όσα ισχυρίζεται πριν την πώληση, τότε είναι υπόλογη και θα πρέπει να λογοδοτήσει. Στην έσχατη περίπτωση, στα δικαστήρια.

----------


## kohatzim

Και ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας συνεχίζει να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια και να μην εκφράζει τη θέση της εταιρείας.
Λογικά θα λένε "δε βαριέσε θα ξεχαστεί και αυτό". Αλλά αυτή είναι η νοοτροπία μας τελικά σαν έθνος και φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε.

----------


## dn102

Τηλέφωνο τον Αβραμίδη και σύσταση επιτροπής ελέγχου λογισμικών με σφραγίδα του ΥΠΕΚΑ όπως για τα λογισμικά μελέτης ΚΕΝΑΚ.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:07 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:02 ----------

Τελικά είναι υποχρεωτική η εφαρμογη ευρωκωδίκων ή πήρε παράταση; γνωρίζεις κάποιος συνάδελφος; για να ξέρω τι να κάνω

kohatzim μη μου το κάνεις αυτό, δέν αντέχω άλλο βιογραφικό.Βασικά ο Γιώργος που είναι; Γιώργοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο χάνεις

----------


## Xάρης

@kohatzim 
Ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας μάλλον δεν παρακολουθεί το θέμα αυτό και ίσως κάποιος θα πρέπει να τον ειδοποιήσει αν θέλουμε απάντηση.
Η αντίσταση ημών των καταναλωτών σε τέτοιες νοοτροπίες, αν ισχύουν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι η διάδοση των νέων και η προστασία των συναδέλφων όπως πολύ ορθά έκανε π dn102.

@dn102
Η αποκλειστική εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι υποχρεωτική. Στην Κύπρο είναι. Εκτός αν έχω χάσει κανένα "επεισόδιο"!
Αντί του Αβραμίδη που είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ήθελε να βοηθήσει προς την κατεύθυνση της πιστοποίησης των λογισμικών, πιο αρμόδιοι είναι οι σύλλογοι μας όπως ο ΣΠΜΕ.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στις 20 Μαΐου είναι οι εκλογές του ΣΠΜΕ.

----------


## dn102

Η εταιρία τελικά κράτησε το λόγο της.Σήμερα κατέβασα δωρεάν την έκδοση 7.0 beta και για αρχή δέιχνει ότι η εταιρία το πήρε στα σοβαρά!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην π-Systems! 
Ευχάριστα νέα και σ' ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση dn102.
Χαρά μας να δούμε και τα αποτελέσματα της εκτίμησης σου για την νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος.

----------


## dn102

Δέν θα ήθελες Χάρη, απλά πές μου αν γνωρίζεις πότε είναι υποχρεωτική η εφαρμογή των EC.

Αύριο θα αναρτήσω στο φόρουμ σχετική ενημέρωση και τεκμηρίωση των λεγόμενων μου πάνω στην αναβάθμιση του Στερεοστάτικα.Ήδη έχω ολοκληρώσει όλες τίς παρατηρήσεις πάνω στον EC8 η beta έκδοση δέν έχει ολοκληρωμένη υποστήριξη ευρωκωδίκων ακόμα.Για να είμαι ακριβοδίκαιος θα πρέπει να περιμένω να δώ τη κανονική, αλλά αν δέν είναι έτοιμη μέχρι τίς αρχές Δεκέμβρη θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Ο λόγος είναι οτι ακούγεται πως η εφαρμογή τών ευρωκωδίκων αρχίζει 1-1-2013 (gossip).Εάν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο φοβάμαι οτι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εταιρία.Όπως έιπα δέν μπορώ να έχω άποψη ακόμα διότι το μόνο που μου έδωσαν είναι μία έκδοση beta με πάρα πολλές ελλείψεις και αρκετά λάθη.Είδα μία νέα εφαρμογή υπολογισμού για πλάκες και ελπίζω αν είναι η ίδια όπως στη beta να μη βαπτιστεί σαν ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ διότι εγώ είδα επίλυση με εσχάρα δοκών, όπως έχει και άλλη εταιρία στατικού λογισμικού και το αναφέρει αναλυτικά στο manual της.

Με λίγα λόγια ακόμα δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα έτοιμο Χάρη,η εταιρία υποστηρίζει ευρωκώδικες υποτίθεται απο το 2010, έχουμε τέλη 2012 και ακόμα δεν είδα ευρωκώδικες.Σήμερα τηλεφώνησα βέβαια στον υπεύθυνο που απάντησε στο φόρουμ για λογαριασμό της pi-systems και ζήτησα να μου επιστρέψουν το ποσό της αγοράς, όπως υποσχέθηκε εδώ στο φόρουμ η ίδια χωρίς να το απαιτήσω, διότι δέν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο.Σε μήνυμα που έστειλε η εταιρία, γράφει πώς η αναβάθμιση θα είναι έτοιμη τέλη Οκτωβρίου και δέν είναι.Η απάντηση της εταιρίας στη επιστροφη των χρημάτων ήταν πως το είπα μετά απο 6 μήνες και προφανώς θα περιμένω να γίνει κάποιο συμβούλιο για να αποφασίσουν.Αύριο θα τηλεφωνήσω ξανά για να μάθω τι αποφάσισαν.Σε περίπτωση άρνησης, θα ακολουθήσω την νόμιμη διαδικασία,με ενημέρωση τοθ ΣΠΜΕ και του ΤΕΕ σχετικά με την υπόθεση.Θα ζητήσω μία επίσημη τεκμηρίωση τών όσων επικαλούμαι για το πρόγραμμα και προφανώς κάποιος τρίτος θα κρίνει ποιός έχει δίκιο και ποιός άδικο.Απο τη δική μου σκοπιά νοιώθω πως δάνεισα 1500 ευρω εδω και εναμιση χρόνο σε μία εταιρία για να μπορέσει να βγάλει ένα λογισμικό που να μπορούμε να εκπονήσουμε στατικές μελέτες ΜΕ ΕΥΡΩΚΩΔΙΚΕΣ.
Χάρη σε κάθε περίπτωση ας αποφασίσει η ίδια τί θέλει και τι όχι

Αυτό που βλέπω όμως είναι πως ολα αυτά που λέμε τα είδαν πανω απο 2500 άτομα αλλά μιλάμε μόνο 3.Παρακαλώ όλους τους συναδέλφους να πάρουν θέση και να πουν τίς απόψεις τους,δέν μπορεί να είμαι ο μόνος εδώ που μιλάω.Όσες περισσότερες απόψεις τόσο ισχυρότερο αποτέλεσμα.

Παρακαλώ όλους σας να πάρετε επιτέλους μία θέση και να ακούσω και απο άλλους συναδέλφους αν αδικώ την εταιρία η αν υπάρχει κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω και θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:14 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 00:32 ----------

Εγώ προσωπικά παρακαλώ το διαχειριστή του φόρουμ να ενημερώσει την εταιρία και να δώσει μία ξεκάθαρη απάντηση στο τί θα κάνει.Νομίζω πως απο τη δική μου πλευρά έδειξα κατανόηση και υπομονή.Αμερικανάκι όμως δέν είμαι!!!!!

Μα ούτε ένας δεν υπάρχει να πεί κάτι;Έστω μία διαφορετική άποψη

----------


## civ

Ειμαι και εγω ενας χρηστης του stereostatika που αγορασα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση (6) που υποτιθεται οτι ενσωματωνε τους ευρωκωδικες. Βεβαια επειδη στη μπανανια που ζουμε η εφαρμογη πηγε ολιγον πισω, δεν ασχοληθηκα ιδιαιτερα με το να ψαξω το τι κανει το προγραμμα, μεχρι που επεσα στο παρον θεμα αλλα και ενα αναλογο που ειχε ανοιξει στο michanikos.

Η εκδοση 6.21 του προγραμματος δεν ειχε ευρωκωδικες σε καμια περιπτωση. Ειχαν προετεθει καποια κουμπακια (_επιλογη κανονισμου ΕΚ,  επιλογη q_) αλλα αυτο που ετρεχε ηταν ΕΚΩΣ ΕΑΚ. Φυσικα δεν υπηρχε κανενα manual τεκμηριωσης. Μεταβλητες / ελεγχοι / αποτελεσματα δεδομενα / αναφορες σε εξισωσεις και παραγραφους των κανονισμων . Τιποτα που να αφορα τους ΕΚ. Καμια αναφορα σε κανονικοτητες και απαιτησεις ΕΚ8.

Τον Σεπτεμβριο εκατσα και εκανα ενα γενικο περασμα του ΕΚ8 και επικοινωνησα με την εταιρια ζητωντας απαντησεις σε αρκετα συγκεκριμενα ερωτηματα, και ζητωντας τεκμηριωση. Η απαντηση που ελαβα απο την υποστηριξη ηταν _"δε γνωριζω καλα τον ΕΚ8 μιληστε με τον κυριο Κωνσταντινιδη"_.
Πραγματικα μιλησα μαζι του και μου ειπε οτι ετοιμαζεται η καινουργια εκδοση ΜΕ ευρωκωδικες αλλα και τεκμηριωση υπο την μορφη βιβλιου (!). Μου ειπε οτι φυσικα θα δωθει δωρεαν γιατι ανεφερα οτι ηδη ειχαμε πληρωσει για αναβαθμιση σε ΕΚ2-8 αλλα δεν ειχαμε τιποτα.

Προχθες κατεβασα τελικα την εκδοση 7 beta. Καποια κραυγαλεα πραγματα εχουν διορθωθει (ελεγχοι κανονικοτητας, q) καποια αλλα οχι. Υπαρχουν παρα πολλα κενα και το προγραμμα συνεχιζει να στερειται τεκμηριωσης. δόθηκαν μονο καποια αποσπασματα ενος βιβλιου (!) Αλλα παλι καμια ουσιαστικη τεκμηριωση - υποστηριξη.

Και φτανω στην ουσια :

*Εχω πληρωσει απο το Νοεμβριο του 2010, 1500ευρω για να αναβαθμισω σε ΕΚ2-8 και εχουμε φτασει στον Νοεμβριο του 2012 να  ειμαι beta tester και να μην εχω ενα manual της προκοπης. 
Συμφωνω 100% με το χρηστη dn102 οτι εκανα ενα ατοκο δανειο 1500 ευρω στην εταιρια για ενα προιον που 2 χρονια μετα δεν εχω λαβει. 
Αρνουμαι να πληρωνω για να ειμαι beta tester και να μην εχω το εργαλειο για να κανω τη δουλεια μου.*
Νομιζω οτι πρεπει το θεμα να παρει λιγο μεγαλυτερη διασταση και να ενημερωθουν ενδεχομενως και καποια θεσμικα οργανα

Περιμενω μια δημοσια τοποθετηση της εταιριας πανω στην ουσια του ζητηματος και παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να οχλησουν την εταιρια προς τουτο

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Νομίζω πώς αρχίζει να αποκτάει ενδιφέρον πλέον η συζήτηση.Συνάδελφε μόνο που κάνεις ένα λάθος.ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΟΨΗ  ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ(ΣΕ ΌΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΌ).Για να μπορέσει να γίνει θα πρέπει να τρέξεις αρχικά ανάλυση με ισοδύναμη στατική μέθοδο η λεγόμενη Μεθοδος Οριζόντιας Φόρτισης.Ελέγχεις αν ικανοποιούνται τα κριτήρια κανονικότητας σε κάτοψη αν όχι λαμβάνεις (1+αu/α1)/2 Χ qoXKw.Ελέγχεις φυσικά άν ο τύπος του συστήματος σε χ και Υ είναι αυτός που έθεσες στην αρχή , αν όχι διορθώνεις και αλλάζει το q.Ένα λάθος εδώ που κάνει η beta είναι οτι άν έχεις 2όροφο κάνει το λάθος και το λαμβάνει αντεστραμμένο εκκρεμές στην ανάλυση ενώ δέν είναι αν η maxvd<0.3.Οπότε ούτε εδώ έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.Συνεπώς ας απαντησει η εταιρία να της κατεβάσω ένα ολόκληρο κείμενο.Βασικά το τελικό q που υπολογίζει τί είναι; εάν έχω διαφορετικό σύστημα σε κάθε διεύθυνση τί ακριβώς q βγάζει (προφανώς το δυσμενέστερο εκ των δύο, δεν διαφωνώ με αυτή τη λογική)

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 02:11 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:44 ----------

ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΟΨΗ ΒΗΜΑ-ΒΗΜΑ

ΕΛΕΓΧΩ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΣΚΑΜΨΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΖΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΟΦΩΝ( ΕΔΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΚ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕC ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ)  ΓΙΑ ΜΑΖΕΣ  0,35 ΑΥΞΗΣΗ -0,5 ΜΕΙΩΣΗ, ΑΚΑΜΨΙΑ Κ  0,35 ΑΥΞΗΣΗ-0,5 ΜΕΙΩΣΗ.

ΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΨΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΟΦΩΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΜΒΑΔΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΓΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ<5%
ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΩΝ
ΛΥΓΗΡΌΤΗΤΑ Lmax/Lmin <4.0
ΣΤΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΚΕΝΤΡΟΤΗΤΕΣ eox,y<=0.30rx,y .Αυτό για να το βρέις θέλει να τρέξεις ανάλυση οριζόντιας φόρτισης και να έχεις θέσει και τα φορτία σου.

Στη περίπτωση του στερεοστάτικα λογικά κάνεις 2 φορές ανάλυση, στη πρώτη ελέγχεις στις αναφορές τα αποτελέσματα τών ελέγχων, διορθώνεις και μετά τη ξανατρέχεις.Σε 17 ακριβώς παραδείγματα που δοκίμασα βγάζει λάθη η αναφορά.Αλλά όπως είπα μιλάμε απλά για την beta.Συνεπώς τέλη Νοεμβρίου 2012 δέν υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι έτοιμο για να μπορέσω να μιλήσω η ακόμα και να χαρώ.Όλες οι άλλες εταιρίες μιλάνε για pushover και ΚΑΝΕΠΕ και έχουν σχεδόν ολοκληρώσει όλες τίς "λεπτομέρειες" στούς ευρωκώδικες.Που να αρχίσω να μιλάω για συζευξη τοιχέιων ,δευτερεύοντα στοιχεία,ελεγχο συνάφειας κόμβων, έλεγχο διαφραγματικής λειτουργίας πλακών,οπλισμούς και μήκη αγκύρωσης, τοιχοπληρώσεις , κατακόρυφη σεισμική δράση,γεωμετρικούς περιορισμούς στοιχείων,τοπογραφική ενίσχυση,έλεγχος επιρροής φαινομένων 2ης τάξεως κτλ....

----------


## Γιώργος__

Λογικά και επειδή θέλω να είμαι καλόπιστος (αν και το να έχεις πληρώσει απο το 2010 για ευρωκώδικες και 2 χρόνια μετά να μην έχουν ενσωματωθεί οπως κατήγγειλε ο civ πώς να μη σε κανει τουλάχιστον επιφυλακτικό αν όχι δικαιολογημένα καχύποπτο) η εταιρία θα ενσωματώσει τους νέους κανονισμούς. Εμένα με ενόχλησε πάντως η λογική του ''η επιστροφή χρημάτων ήταν πριν 6 μήνες'' λες και το έφτιαξαν το πρόγραμμα μέχρι την ημερομηνία που υποσχέθηκαν ή λες και το ''αδίκημα'' (σχήμα λόγου) παραγράφεται. Έλεος δηλαδή.

Ας απαντήσει η εταιρία υπεύθυνα και χωρίς βιογραφικά.

----------


## dn102

Δυστυχώς αυτό που μπορώ να πώ με βεβαιότητα είναι πως το πρόγραμμα πρέπει στη νέα έκδοση του να αλλάξει εντελώς φιλοσοφία.Δέν υπάρχει πλέον η προστασία στου ΕΑΚ για να μπορείς να απλοποιήσεις κάποια πράγματα.Ο EC8 έχει άλλη φιλοσοφία πλέον και θα πρέπει να είσαι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικός στο τι κάνεις.Συνεπώς αρκετές απο τίς κλειδωμένες εντολές του προγράμματος θα πρέπε να ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά και το μενού να διαμορφωθεί με τέτοιο τρόπο που να εξυπηρετεί το χρήστη σε μία μελέτη με ευρωκώδικες.Η beta έκδοση δείχνει όπως ανέφερε και ο συνάδελφος CIV πως ουδεμία σχέση έχει πλέον η 6,21 με την 7,0 έκδοση.Φυσικά ούτε εγώ θα γίνω beta tester για να γλιτώσει η εταιρία χρήμα και κόπο και ούτε έχω σκοπό να είμαι ξανά στα τηλέφωνα μαζί τους.Καταλαβαίνω οτι έχουν έρθει σε δύσκολη θέση, πως οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και η αγορά δέν κινείται.Αλλα θέλω να ρωτήσω, εφόσον εμείς το καταλαβαίνουμε, εσείς πώς αποφασίσατε να μας δώσετε μία έκδοση που στερείται ουσιαστικής εφαρμογής ευρωκωδίκων;.Συνεπώς αγαπητέ κύριε Κωνσταντινίδη και pi-systems αποφασίσατε με μεγάλη ευκολία να μας δώσετε ένα προϊον που δέν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανταποκριθεί, τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, πάνω στούς ευρωκώδικες.Έστω οτι όλοι εμείς δέν σας καταλαβαίνουμε και πιέζουμε μία κατάσταση για να σας φέρουμε σε δύσκολη θέση, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι κάνουν οι συνάδελφοι που εργάζονται η και ακόμα εκπονούν μελέτες στη Κύπρο;
Φυσικά και θα νιώθετε θιγμένοι μ'αυτά που γράφω, αλλά σάν συνάδελφοι και εσείς στα μαθηματικά είσαστε πολύ καλοί.Συνεπώς το μόνο που μπορώ να πω σάν σχόλιο είναι πώς άν η αναβάθμιση κόστισε 1500 για κάθε μία άδεια, και με άγνωστο τον αριθμό των αδειών που πουλήσατε, σίγουρα βγαίνει ένα σημαντικό ποσό κέρδους για εσάς και ειδικά σε τέτοιους καιρούς.Αυτό δέιχνει οτι όλοι εμείς σας στηρίξαμε έστω και σάυτούς τούς δύσκολους καιρούς για να μπορέσουν και οι συνάδελφοι που δουλέυουν στην εταιρία σας να κρατήσουν τίς θέσεις τους.Η Ελλάδα είναι η μόνη χώρα που σχεδόν ο κάθε μηχανικός έχει το δικό του στατικό πρόγραμμα.Άρα δέν σας φταίει η αγορά !!!! Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης του στερεοστάτικα που να μήν έδειξε υπομονή απεναντι σας όλο αυτο το διάστημα που τέθηκε το συγκεκριμένο θέμα "απουσίας των Ευρωκωδίκων".Αλλα δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω το λόγο που θα πρέπει συνέχεια εμείς να δείχνουμε κατανόηση απέναντι σας, γνωρίζει η εταιρία το ρητό ο ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ;.Λυπάμαι για λογαριασμό σας πραγματικά γιατί το μόνο που κάνατε ήταν να μου αναρτήσετε το βιογραφικό του Κων/δη λές και εμείς στερούμαστε του δικαιώματος της άποψης επειδή δέν έχουμε συγγραφικό έργο η δέν αναπτύξαμε λογισμικό.Το μόνο καλό της κρίσης είναι οτι πλέον θα σας ελέγχουμε, δέν πρόκειται να επιτρέψω απο τη δίκη μου τη θέση και όσο μπορώ τέτοια φαινόμενα ξανά.

Νομίζω πως αν έκανα κάτι αντίστοιχο και εγώ σε εσάς σίγουρα δεν θα είχαμε συνεργασία ξανά, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο θα διεκδικούσατε τα χρήματα που χάσατε πίσω με κάθε ένδικο μέσο.Στη περίπτωση αυτή όμως δέν θα το θεωρήσετε το ίδιο, προφανώς με αντιμετωπίζετε, και θα μιλήσω μόνο για εμένα. με τέτοιο τρόπο που μου δείχνετε οτι μου κάνατε και χάρη που μου πουλήστε το πρόγραμμα.

Ας δούν όλοι λοιπόν την ημερομηνία ανάρτησης των σχολίων μου στο φόρουμ καθώς και απο πότε διατίθεται η έκδοση 6,21 ΜΕ ΕΥΡΩΚΩΔΙΚΕΣ και ας δούνε τη σημερινή ημερομηνία.Νομίζω οτι το παρατραβήξατε, δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας λόγος μέσα στα 2 αυτά χρόνια που να μήν έχετε έτοιμη ακόμα έκδοση με ευρωκώδικες.

Παρακαλώ λοιπόν και εγώ όλους τους συναδέλφους να δώσουν ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο θέμα, όχι μόνο τούς χρήστες του συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος αλλά και όλους τούς υπόλοιπους να στηρίξουν προσπάθειες συναδέλφων για να αλλάξουμε μία κατάσταση που έχει καταντήσει "καρκίνος".Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη στάση της εταιρίας, δεν το περίμενα αυτο ποτέ απο μία εταιρία που έχει ένα καλό όνομα στην αγορά λογισμικών.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 13:13 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 12:44 ----------

Γιώργο θα ήθελα πολύ να ανεβάσω την ανακοίνωση που έστειλε η εταιρία σχετικα με τους ευρωκώδικες στο mail μου.Παρακαλώ κάποιον διαχειριστή να με ενημερώσει άν έχω κάποιο τέτοιο δικαίωμα και δέν θα δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα στο φόρουμ.

Για να ολοκληρώσω τα λεγόμενα

Ο Πρόεδρος της εταιρίας κράτησε το λόγο του για τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση, ακόμα και η beta δείχνει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βγεί και η τελική έκδοση.Το πρόβλημα μου Γιώργο ,για να απαντήσω σ'αυτο που έθεσες, είναι πώς δέν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη στην εταιρία για το αποτέλεσμα που θα βγεί και στο χρόνο που θα το πράξει.Συνεπώς έχω το δικαίωμα να φύγω και να αγοράσω απο κάποια άλλη εταιρία.Δεν μπρώ να βρώ που είναι το παράλογο του να ζητάω πίσω τα χρήματα που έδωσα για μία αναβάθμιση που ακόμα βγαίνει.Η έμμεση αποδοχή της εταιρίας οτι όντως δέν υπήρχαν ευρωκώδικες σε επίπεδο εκπόνησης μελέτης, δείχνει την αδυναμία της στο σχεδιασμό αναβάθμισης αντάξιας των άλλων στατικών προγραμμάτων.Συνεπώς είχε ένα εύλογο διάστημα 2 ετών, όχι να εισάγει τούς ευρωκώδικες στο πρόγραμμα , αλλά να βελτιώσει πράγματα.Αν ηκουβέντα γίνεται για το πότε η pi-systems θα βγάλει ευρωκώδικες χάσαμε την ουσία.Η ουσία είναι απλή "είπες εχω ερωκώδικες, το γράφεις και με μεγάλα γραμματα" είδα μετά απο 1 χρόνο οτι δέν έχεις τελικα γιατί τότε κάθισα να διαβάσω, ζητάω τα χρήματα πίσω ακόμα τα παίρνω.Φυσικά και άν ήθελα να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, υπήρχε και άλλος τροπος.Συνεπώς η εταιρία οφείλει να μου επιστρέψει το ποσόν της αγοράς διότι δέν επιθυμω να συνεχίσω άλλο στη pi-systems.Έδωσα μία εύλογη διορία για να καταφέρει να ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα αλλα βλέπω οτι θα έχω πρόβλημα πλέον.Είναι επιλογή μου να φύγω και να πάω αλλού και να μου  επιστραφεί στο ακέραιο το ποσόν της αναβάθμισης που πλήρωσα και δέν χρησιμοποίησα.

Στο κάτω κάτω αν έλεγε οτι δέν έχει ευρωκώδικες δέν θα αγόραζα, θα περίμενα πότε θα έβγαζε ευρωκώδικες και άν έβλεπα οτι καθυστερούσε θα άλλαζα στατικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν είναι θέμα του φόρουμ το οποίο αποτελεί απλώς μέσο για να γίνονται συζητήσεις.
Δεν θεωρούμε ότι παραβιάζεται κάποιος κανόνας λειτουργίας του φόρουμ.

Αν δεν υπάρχει ρητή σημείωση στο email που σας έστειλαν ότι δεν πρέπει να κοινοποιηθεί το περιεχόμενο του email, τότε θεωρούμε ότι δεν έχετε πρόβλημα. Διαφορετικά, σας συστήνουμε να μην το κάνετε. Και πάλι όμως, αυτό δεν αφορά το emichanikos.gr

Πάντως, από την πλευρά μας έχουμε ενημερώσει με προσωπικό μήνυμα την *pi-SYSTEMS* για τις νέες αναρτήσεις, έτσι ώστε να ακουστεί και η άλλη πλευρά.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Ευχαριστώ πολύ το Διαχειριστή του φόρουμ.Απλά ήθελα να αποφύγω να δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα στο φόρουμ άθελα μου.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 14:26 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 14:23 ----------

Ο λόγος που περίμενα να βγεί η αναβάθμιση για να μπορέσω να καταλάβω και να έχω άποψη έιναι η ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας που κοινοποιήθηκε προφανώς σε όλους τους χρήστες.Παρακαλώ διαβάστε προσεκτικά τα λεγόμενα της εταιρίας                                                                                                         

Αθήνα, 21.09.2012  Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

  Όλοι βιώνουμε την οικονομική κρίση που μαστίζει τη χώρα μας και ιδιαίτερα τον κλάδο των κατασκευών. Η επιλογή που κάναμε σαν εταιρία είναι να στραφούμε στη διεθνή αγορά που δε μαστίζεται από τέτοιου είδους κρίση. Με ευχάριστη έκπληξη διαπιστώσαμε ότι τα προγράμματά μας έχουν τύχει υψηλής αποδοχής σε όλες τις χώρες που έχουμε απευθυνθεί και κυρίως στις μεγάλες σεισμικές χώρες.
  Μία επιβεβαίωση της διεθνούς προοπτικής της εταιρίας μας είναι η επιλογή μας από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ως μία από τις 40 Ευρωπαϊκές καινοτομικές εταιρίες στον τομέα των κατασκευών και καλύπτει όλα τα έξοδα για την προβολή του λογισμικού μας στην έκθεση που διοργανώνει στο Τόκυο την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
  Όλα αυτά τα γράφω επειδή πιστεύω ότι γενικότερα, σας ενδιαφέρει η διεθνής αναγνώριση μίας ελληνικής εταιρίας λογισμικού και ειδικότερα, όταν συνεργαζόσαστε με αυτήν την εταιρία.
  Τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, παρΆ όλες τις δυσκολίες, προσωπικά εγώ αλλά και οι μηχανικοί της εταιρίας, εργαζόμαστε πιο σκληρά από ποτέ για να αναβαθμίσουμε το λογισμικό μας.
  Επειδή οι Ευρωκώδικες αποτελούν μία νέα φιλοσοφία και η σχετική βιβλιογραφία είναι περιορισμένη, αναγκαστήκαμε να γράψουμε και τον ΒΆ τόμο του βιβλίου ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΛΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΚΥΡΟΔΕΜΑ. Ο ΑΆ τόμος αφορούσε μόνο κατασκευαστικά θέματα ενώ ο ΒΆ τόμος έχει τη Στατική και Δυναμική Ανάλυση των κτιρίων από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωκώδικες.
  Ο ΒΆ τόμος των ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΩΝ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ θα κυκλοφορήσει στο τέλος Οκτωβρίου στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Σας επισυνάπτω ένα δείγμα του κεφαλαίου 4 που αφορά τις επιλύσεις πλακών με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία.
  Τα περισσότερα σχήματα του κεφαλαίου 4 όπως και όλου του BΆ τόμου έχουν προκύψει από τη νέα έκδοση των StereoSTATIKA 7.0 που περιλαμβάνουν και την επίλυση πλακών με πεπερασμένα στοιχεία, δηλαδή ο ΒΆ τόμος αποτελεί την τεκμηρίωση της νέας έκδοσης των StereoSTATIKA σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωκώδικες. 
  Μέχρι τέλους Οκτωβρίου, προβλέπεται ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει και η νέα έκδοση StereoSTATIKA 7.0 σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωκώδικες και 
  Μέχρι τέλους Δεκεμβρίου, προβλέπεται ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει η έκδοση
  StereoSTATIKA 7.10 με διάφορες συμπληρώσεις.

  Σας ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση,

  Απόστολος Κωνσταντινίδης
_President
pi-Systems International S.A.__
4, Fokianou str.
Athens, GR  116__35_

_Tel.:        +30 210 7569600
Fax:       +30 210 7569609_
_Mobile__: +30 694 5370957
 e-mail: apl@pi.gr
  Website: www.pi.gr & www.buildinghow.com

_
Διάβασα προσεκτικά τη κάθε λέξη του.Εγώ προσωπικά κατάλαβα οτι Νοέμβρη θα είχα τη νέα έκδοση έτοιμη και απλά θα κάναμε τις διορθώσεις αργότερα(Τέλη Δεκεμβρίου).Επίσης οτι έγινε παρουσίαση του Στερεοστάτικα στο Τόκυο .Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στη εταιρία ,μακάρι να πουλήσει το στερεοστάτικα και να βλέπω μελέτες ακόμα και στο Τόκυο ή και σε όλο το κόσμο.Πραγματικά μακάρι να παέι καλά,   *Εγώ μπορώ να έχω τα χρήματα μου πίσω;* Θέλω να μπορώ να κάνω μελέτη με ευρωκώδικες.

Από τις 30 γραμμές του κειμένου βλέπω μόνο τις τελευταίες 7 να αναφέρουν σχετικά με την νέα έκδοση 7.0 και την 7.10.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία και η μη συνετή χρήση των έντονων γραμμάτων (bold), απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## dn102

Ερώτηση:


Υποστηριζει τελικα η εκδοση 6,21 ευρωκωδικες; Αν οχι ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμη η νεα εκδοση 7,0 και ποτε θα ολοκληρωθει η 7,10;Μπορειτε να μας πειτε τι θα περιλαμβανει η νεα εκδοση απο ευρωκωδικες;Και τελος θα επιστρεψετε τα χρηματα σε οσους αποφασισουν να φυγουν απο την εταιρια σας;
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## leoroum

Με μία απλή αναζήτηση στο διαδύκτιο: «Before a commercial software program is released to the public, it  usually goes through a "beta" phase.*  During this stage, the software is  tested for bugs, crashes, errors, inconsistencies, and any other  problems.*»

Άρα η λογική λέει ότι η αναβάθμιση θα είναι ακριβώς όπως η beta έκδοση με διορθωμένα τυχόν bugs κτλ. Άρα οι ελλείψεις θα παραμείνουν μέχρι την επόμενη αναβάθμιση, η οποία δεν γνωρίζουμε και πότε θα βγεί. Συνεπώς όχι μόνο εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε δέσμιοι πότε η εν λόγω εταιρεία θα βγάλει επιτέλους έκδοση με ευρωκώδικες, αλλά λογικά θα πρέπει να την πληρώσουμε κιόλας.


Καταλήγω δε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η πολιτική της εταιρείας απέχει πάρα πολύ από την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της. Θα σας παρακαλούσα, τελειώνοντας, να μην υποβαθμίζετε το διανοητικό μας επίπεδο με απαντήσεις τύπου βιογραφικού σημειώματος.
Είστε, το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πώ, προσβλητικοί απέναντι στους πελάτες σας και γενικότερα σε όλους τους μηχανικούς και θα επωμιστείτε τις συνέπειες, όποιες κι αν είναι αυτές.

----------


## civ

Η επισημη θεση της εταιριας που ειναι ?
Γιατι δεν βγαινει κανεις να απαντησει ?

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 20:29 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 20:25 ----------




> Είστε, το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πώ, προσβλητικοί απέναντι στους πελάτες σας και γενικότερα σε όλους τους μηχανικούς και θα επωμιστείτε τις συνέπειες, όποιες κι αν είναι αυτές.


Προσβλητικο ειναι οταν σου λενε στο δρομο _"εισαι μ......"
_Οταν σου λενε _"σου πουλαω ευρωκωδικες το 2010" _ και 2 χρονια μετα ακομα περιμενεις λεγεται αλλιως. Ας ρωτησουμε ενα δικηγορο να μας πει πως λεγεται...

----------


## leoroum

Δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβες αλλά η φράση του δρόμου που ανέφερες ειπώθηκε έμμεσα, κατα την γνώμη μου, διότι μάλλον μας θεωρούν έτσι.

----------


## dn102

Όλα αυτά θα σας πεί ο δικηγόρος αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι και νομίζω πως είναι καιρός να το συζητήσουμε σοβάρα πλέον το θέμα.Εφόσον ο Διαχειριστής κάλεσε την εταιρία να απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα που ετέθησαν και η ίδια αποφεύγει να πάρει θέση ή ακόμα και να αποκαταστήσει την εμπορίκη της σχέση με εμάς τους "καταναλωτές", εγώ προσωπικά θα στραφώ στα ένδικα μέσα για να δικαιωθώ και φυσικά θα επικαλεστώ ότι προβλέπεται μέσα απο τίς νόμιμες διαδικασίες.Ο λόγος που το λέω είναι για να είμαι σωστός απέναντι στη εταιρία η οποία γνωρίζει ποιός είμαι, έτσι θα έχει το χρόνο και αυτή απο τη μεριά της για να οργανώσει την "αμυνα" της.Δυστυχώς ήταν το τελευταίο πράγμα που ήθελα να κάνω αλλά δέν έχω άλλη επιλογή.

Για ακόμα μία φορά θα παρακαλέσω όλους τους συναδέλφους να πάρουν μέρος στη συζήτηση και να ακουστούν ακόμα και διαφορετικές απόψεις.Το νόημα της ιστορίας δέν είναι να τιμωρηθεί η pi-systems ,αυτό θα το κρίνουν τα αρμόδια αστικά δικαστήρια.Το νόημα είναι να αποκτήσει λόγο ο κάθε ένας απο εσάς, χρήστης η μή , έτσι ώστε να πετύχουμε κάτι.Επειδή η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται , θα τονίσω πώς η μη συμμετοχή σε ένα πρόβλημα που ενδιαφέρει όλους μας οδηγεί προς όφελος της εταιρίας.Παρακαλώ λοιπόν ΌΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ να δώσετε παλμό στη συζήτηση και να ακουστούν όλες οι απόψεις σχετικά με το θέμα.

----------


## civ

Συναδελφοι δεν υπαρχει κανεις αλλος που να χρησιμοποιει το stereostatika για να καταθεσει την αποψη του ????
Δεν σαν ενδιαφερει καθολου ? Δε λυπαστε τα 1500 που δωσατε ?

----------


## dn102

Υπάρχει φόβος, δέν καταλαβαίνεις; αυτή είναι η γνώμη μας, πρέπει να το διαπιστώσουν για να έχουν άποψη και καλά κάνουν.Απλά θα είναι καλύτερο να υπάρχει πληθώρα απόψεων για το θέμα, ακόμα και αν κάποιοι έχουν αντίθετη άποψη απο εμάς.

Μην κάνετε παράθεση ολόκληρου του προηγούμενου μηνύματος.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Γιώργος__

Μέχρι την 6.21 δεν υπήρχαν ευρωκώδικες, την beta 7.00+ δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά προσωπικά τα παραπάνω με κάλυψαν εφ' όσον τεκμηριωμένα δεν κάνει όλους τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους του EC8 και ο EC2 δεν έχει ενσωματωθεί ακόμα μερικώς ή πλήρως. Τώρα αν υπάρχει αντίθετη άποψη ας πει κάποιος αλλά μάλλον όλοι βρισκόμαστε εν αναμονή επίσημης απάντησης της εταιρίας η οποία για την ώρα σφυράει αδιάφορα.

Εμένα προσωπικά η όλη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος από την pi-Systems, δηλαδή αφενός η ανάρτηση βιογραφικών αντί απαντήσεων σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν προ έξι μηνών περίπου και αφετέρου η τωρινή αδιαφορία, σαν πελάτη της εταιρίας με αποτρέπει από το να συνεχίσω να συνεργάζομαι μαζί της.

----------


## dn102

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
Έχει ενημερωθεί η εταιρία σχετικά με το θέμα; απάντησε κάτι; θα πάρει θέση;

----------


## civ

> Υπάρχει φόβος, δέν καταλαβαίνεις; αυτή είναι η γνώμη μας, πρέπει να το διαπιστώσουν για να έχουν άποψη και καλά κάνουν.Απλά θα είναι καλύτερο να υπάρχει πληθώρα απόψεων για το θέμα, ακόμα και αν κάποιοι έχουν αντίθετη άποψη απο εμάς.


Συγνωμη ρε συναδελφε ποιος φοβος ? Τι φοβουνται ? Και κερατας και δαρμενος δηλαδη? Ημαρτον

Στην ψηφοφορια για το τι λογισμικο χρησιμοποιει ο καθενας υπαρχουν 12 ατομα που εχουν ψηφισει στερεοστατικα. Κανενας δε βρεθηκε να πει μια γνωμη.....

----------


## dn102

Ρε σύ μπορεί να μήν έχουν δεί ευρωκώδικες ακόμα, μπορεί να μή ν έχουν τη 6.21 έκδοση, μπορεί να μήν είδαν το φόρουμ.Εγώ πιστεύω πως σύντομα θα έχουμε αρκετές απαντήσεις και σίγουρα περιμένω την εταιρία να απαντήσει σε όλα αυτα.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Ειναι το ''αόρατο'' module οι ευρωκώδικες στα StereoSTATIKA.

----------


## dn102

Χαχαχαχα, σωστή παρατήρηση

----------


## Γιώργος__

Ε κάτσε να δούμε πότε θα εφαρμοστούν τελικά οι ευρωκώδικες υποχρεωτικά. Μέχρι τότε λογικά θα είναι κομπλέ το πρόγραμμα. Είναι σα να το έχετε κάνει προπαραγγελία όσοι το αγοράσατε χωρίς να έχει ανακοινωθεί επίσημα ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας.

----------


## dn102

Ναί ρε συ, δέν το σκέφτηκα έτσι.Μόνο οι φραγκάτοι πελάτες δίνουν αποκλειστική παραγγελία ειδικού προγράμματος

----------


## Γιώργος__

dn102...δεν θέλω να κάνω τον προβοκάτορα αλλά εγώ είμαι σίγουρος πως θα διορθωθεί το πράγμα. Δε συμφέρει την εταιρία να έχει δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες, ούτε να μείνει εκτός ανταγωνισμού. Για το πότε οψόμεθα. Τι άλλο να πω...O KAIΡΟC ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥC που έλεγε κι ο Λιακόπουλος.

----------


## dn102

Αυτό λέω και εγώ, το ξέρω οτί θα βγεί και το λόγο του το κράτησε όπως ανέφερα στήν αρχή.Απλά δέν ξέρω το αποτέλεσμα και θα πρέπει να περιμένω να δώ τη τελική έκδοση γι'αυτο.Η beta έχει θέματα κολάει διαρκώς και δέν μπορείς να δείς πραγματικά τί γίνεται.¨οπως αναφέρω στην αρχή με την beta η εταιρία δέιχνει να το πήρε σοβαρά.Ξεκινάει κάνει τούς ελέγχους στήν αρχή, αλλά υπάρχουν κάπιοες διαφοροποιήσεις σχετικά με τούς ελέγχους αντίστοιχων λυμένων παραδειγμάτων.Τονίζω η beta είναι προκαταρκτική, στη τελική θα δούμε το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
> Έχει ενημερωθεί η εταιρία σχετικά με το θέμα; απάντησε κάτι; θα πάρει θέση;


Η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σας βρίσκεται σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα που θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Παραθέτουμε το σχετικό τμήμα του παραπάνω μηνύματος:



> ...
> Πάντως, από την πλευρά μας έχουμε  ενημερώσει με προσωπικό μήνυμα την  *pi-SYSTEMS*  για τις νέες αναρτήσεις, έτσι ώστε να ακουστεί και η άλλη  πλευρά.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Εγώ περιμένω και την επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρίας σε όσα ειπώθηκαν-καταγγέλθηκαν, η οποία για την ώρα αδιαφορεί χαρακτηριστικά για να το πω κόσμια. Πάντως μόνο εδώ γίνονται αυτά, κι ο νοών νοείτω.

+και από εμένα για τα βιβλία που αναφέρει ο dn102...(ας μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση γιατί η πρόθεση δεν είναι τέτοια, η πρόθεση είναι να βοηθηθούμε όλοι, θα προσθέσω μόνο και το βιβλίο του Φαρδή στα ελληνικά _''Οδηγός σχεδιασμού σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωκώδικα 8: Αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός κατασκευών''_  το οποίο εξηγεί αναλυτικά αλλά μόνο σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο τον ευρωκώδικα 8,  δεν έχει παραδείγματα).

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Οι προτάσεις βιβλίων όχι μόνο δεν θεωρούνται διαφήμιση αλλά αντιθέτως παροτρύνουμε τα μέλη του φόρου να προτείνουν βιβλία και να γράφουν αν είναι δυνατόν δυο λόγια, τα συν και μείον κάθε εκδοτικής προσπάθειας.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι όταν γράφεται έναν τίτλο βιβλίου μπορείτε να τον επιλέξετε και να κάνετε κλικ στο εικονίδιο , οπότε θα τοποθετηθούν τα tags [PΑPA] και [/PΑPA].
Αυτόματα δημιουργείται σύνδεσμος και γίνεται αναζήτηση στο ηλεκτρονικό βιβλιοπωλείο του Παπασωτηρίου. Εκεί βλέπουμε πολύ περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το βιβλίο.
Π.χ.: [PAPA]Οδηγός σχεδιασμού σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωκώδικα 8[/PAPA]
Προσοχή όμως, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν στο κείμενο της αναζήτησης παρά μόνο γράμματα και αριθμοί, όχι π.χ. ":"

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 11:28 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 11:04 ----------

Εκτός του προσωπικού μηνύματος προς τον εκπρόσωπο της π-Systems, μόλις στείλαμε και ένα email ώστε να είναι ενήμεροι και αν επιθυμούν να απαντήσουν μέσω των σελίδων αυτού του φόρουμ, να το πράξουν.

----------


## dn102

ισχύει η ερώτηση για τα πεπερασμένα

----------


## Γιώργος__

:Μπερδεμένος:  Ζαλίστηκα! 

Τα ΧΧΧΧΧΧ στο τέλος dn102....φιλάκια είναι;;; (πλάκα κάνω συνάδελφε)

οκ...άκυρο μετά τη διόρθωση.  :Γέλιο:

----------


## dn102

Το τονίζω ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ γιατί η εντύπωση που δίνει η εταιρία όταν μιλάει για αυτά, και παρακαλώ αν διαφωνεί καποιος να το πεί, είναι οτι το στερεοστάτικα κάνει επίλυση με επιφανεικά πεπερασμένα διότι εμφανίζεται το meshing  απο τα τρικόμβα στοιχεία.Απο τα διαγράμματα που βγάζει και απο τη παραμόρφωση που δίνει η ανάλυση φαίνεται σαν να έχει επιλυθεί με εσχάρα δοκών.Πραγματικά αυτό χρειάζεται διευκρίνηση απο την εταιρία ΠΡΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΩΝ!!!!!!!!!!!.

Η beta έκδοση δέν μπορεί να λύσει τίς απορίες μου ,συνεπώς περιμένω γνώμες απο τη τελική εκδοση που θα βγεί

----------


## dn102

Γίωργο τελικά του Φαρδή η έκδοση έχει και κομμάτια απο άλλους καθηγητές

----------


## dn102

Έλαβα διορθωμένη έκδοση beta 7.0 και το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί κανονικά,προφανώς διορθώθηκαν τυχόν bugs.Συνεπώς οι παρατηρήσεις είναι οι εξής:

1.Διορθώθηκε ο έλεγχος κανονικότητας σε κάτοψη -όψη και το αντίστοιχο τεύχος
2.Συμπληρώθηκε ο ΕC2 και στο τεύχος ανάλυσης -δείτε αποτελέσματα ελέγχων στο τεύχος.
3.Διορθώθηκε  ο υπολογισμός τής τελικής τιμής το q απο το παράθυρο επίλυσης με EC8.
4.Έγινε αντιπαράθεση τών αποτελεσμάτων τών πεπερασμένων στοίχειων στίς πλάκες με άλλο πρόγραμμα επίλυσης πεπερασμένων στοιχείων και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αποδεκτά (πολύ μικρές αποκλίσεις).

Κατα τη γνώμη εφόσον η beta έχει διορθωθεί η εταιρία πιστεύω θα έχει έτοιμη την αναβάθμιση και θα λειτουργεί κανονικά πλέον χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.Συνεπώς εγώ προσωπικά δέν έχω πλέον λόγο να αμφιβάλλω για το αποτέλεσμα.Η εταιρία λειτούργησε τελικά γρήγορα και έδειξε επαγγελματισμό στά προβλήματα που αναφέρθηκαν στο φόρουμ.Καλη επιτυχία στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα και αναμένω γνώμες και απο άλλους χρήστες για την νέα έκδοση 7.0.Τα παραδείγματα τα οποία έλυσα αφορούν το Παράδειγμα Β και Γ του κου Ι.Αβραμίδη -Κ.Μορφίδη ,καθώς και επίλυση 6όροφης οικοδομής  σε κατηγορία εδάφούς C, σεισμική επικινδυνότητα ΙΙ, DCM.Τα αποτελέσματα τα κοινοποίησα στήν εταιρία για επαλήθευση και δέν προέκυψε κάποιο σφάλμα.Στην επισήμανση για τα πεπερασμένα στοίχεια έλαβα σχετική απάντηση  και τελικά η ανάλυση γίνεται με τριγωνικά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία ,όπως αναφέρετε στο manual του solver.Συνεπώς απο τη μεριά μου έχω καλύψει όλες τίς απορίες μου και δέν έχω λόγω να αμφισβητώ πλέον τίς δυνατότητες τού προγράμματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα κι αυτήν τη στιγμή που γράφω το παρόν μήνυμα, σ' *ΑΥΤΗ* την ιστοσελίδα της π-Systems (κλικ στο "δυνατότητες"), αναγράφει:
"*...Πλήρης υποστήριξη των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8...*"
όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στη συνημμένη εικόνα.
Εμένα, αυτό μου λέει ότι αν πάω σήμερα να αγοράσω το πρόγραμμα, θα αγοράσω ένα πρόγραμμα με πλήρη υποστήριξη των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8 *ΣΗΜΕΡΑ*, όχι αύριο ή μεθαύριο ή άγνωστο πότε θα είναι έτοιμη η τελική έκδοση 7!
Εννοείται ότι εκδόσεις beta δεν είναι τελικές, αλλιώς δεν θα λέγονταν beta. Είναι εκδόσεις στις οποίες μένουν να λυθούν διάφορα bugs πριν βγουν επισήμως στην αγορά.

Σύμφωνα όμως με τα λεγόμενα υμών, χρηστών του StereoStatika και πελατών της π-Systems, συμβαίνουν τα εξής:

1. Η τελευταία (όχι beta) έκδοση του StereoStatika, δεν έχει ενσωματωμένη την πλήρη υποστήριξη των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8. Συνεπώς, *ψευδώς η εταιρία αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο στην ιστοσελίδα της!* Θα έπρεπε να αναγράφει ότι: "_προσεχώς θα υπάρχει και πλήρης υποστήριξη των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8. Ήδη εργαζόμαστε πάνω στην beta έκδοση προκειμένου να εξαλείψουμε και τα τελευταία bugs._" ή κάτι ανάλογο.

2. Κάποιοι από εσάς πληρώσατε αρκετούς μήνες πριν, 1ο μήνυμα στο παρόν φόρουμ είναι στις 21 Μαρτίου 2012, την αναβάθμιση του προγράμματος με τους ευρωκώδικες ενώ η εταιρία δεν είχε έτοιμη τη σχετική αναβάθμιση, χωρίς αυτό να είναι σε γνώση σας τη στιγμή που πληρώσατε. Αυτό τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα από τα λεγόμενά σας. Και τότε ακόμα, οκτώ μήνες πριν, η εταιρία ισχυρίζονταν στην ιστοσελίδα της ότι το πρόγραμμα παρείχε πλήρη υποστήριξη των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8.

3. Δεν απαντάνε στα emails. Αυτό τουλάχιστον αναφέρετε, κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι επιβεβαιώσιμο από την πλευρά μου. Αν πάντως ισχύει, τότε απλώς δηλώνει μια κακή πολιτική δημοσιών σχέσεων της εταιρίας κι αυτό φυσικά είναι προσωπική μου γνώμη. Προκειμένου όμως να μην είστε άδικοι, λάβετε υπόψη σας, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για τους οποίους κάποιος δεν απαντά σε ένα email, κυριότερος από τους οποίους είναι να έχει θεωρηθεί (από το λογισμικό του λήπτη) το email spam και να έχει πάει στον κάδο των "απορριμμάτων". Γι αυτό θα πρότεινα, όταν δεν σας απαντούν σε emails, να τηλεφωνείτε!

4. Λέτε ότι δεν υπάρχει επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση του ευρωκώδικα στο manual. Εννοείτε ότι το νέο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του προγράμματος δεν έχει τεκμηρίωση των αποτελεσμάτων π.χ. με κάποια παραδείγματα; Αυτό όμως δεν είναι υποχρέωση της εταιρίας που να προκύπτει από κάποια νομοθεσία. Ο αγοραστής κρίνει αν την χρειάζεται την τεκμηρίωση ή εμπιστεύεται την εταιρία ή θα προβεί σε δικές του δοκιμές του προγράμματος.

5. Λέτε ότι η αναβάθμιση του προγράμματος με τους ευρωκώδικες θα έπρεπε να καλύπτεται από το συμβόλαιο συντήρησης. Αυτό είναι λάθος. Μείζονες εκδόσεις, όπως μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η αναβάθμιση αυτή, έχουν έξτρα κόστος. Απλώς υπάρχουν καλύτερες τιμές για όσους έχουν συμβόλαια συντήρησης. Αυτή είναι η συνήθης πρακτική. Προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ με την έννοια του "συμβολαίου συντήρησης" αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Πάντως, δεν μπορεί κανείς να μέμφεται την εταιρία για το θέμα του κόστους. Τελικά, όποιος δεν του αρέσει, πάει σ' άλλη "πορτοκαλιά".

6. Αναφέρετε κάποια λάθη ή παραλήψεις σε q (μη αυτόματος υπολογισμός), κανονικότητα, απομειώσεις δυσκαμψιών, μη πλήρη εφαρμογή του EC2 (διάφοροι παράμετροι) τα οποία δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω, ούτε όμως έχουν διαψευστεί στο φόρουμ αυτό από τον αντιπρόσωπο της εταιρίας στο μοναδικό μήνυμά του *ΕΔΩ*. Βέβαια, μπορεί ο καθένας να προμηθευτεί την δοκιμαστική έκδοση του προγράμματος και να διαπιστώσει ιδίοις όμμασι του λόγου το αληθές ή μη. Η διαθέσιμη δοκιμαστική έκδοση είναι η *6.21*, τη στιγμή αυτή. Θα περίμενα πάντως τη δημόσια τοποθέτηση της εταιρίας και τις απαντήσεις της στα θέματα αυτά. Δικαίωμα βέβαια του καθενός να μην απαντάει, δικαίωμα που ενδεχομένως να ερμηνεύεται ως αποδοχή των όσων λέγονται.

7. Ο συνάδελφος *dn102* κλήθηκε από τον αντιπρόσωπο της π-systems να επικοινωνήσει επώνυμα με την εταιρία και να του επιστραφεί το αντίτιμο της αναβάθμισης στους ευρωκώδικες (βλ. μήνυμα *#16*). 

8. Ο dn102, δήλωσε ότι δεν θα ζητήσει πίσω τα χρήματα της αναβάθμισης (μήνυμα *#17*), για διάφορους δικούς του λόγους, αλλά ζήτησε να πληροφορηθεί αν η αναβάθμιση που θα έχει πλήρως ενσωματωμένους τους ευρωκώδικες θα είναι δωρεάν. Δήλωσε επίσης, στις 03.04.2012, ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε έπειτα από παρέμβαση του ίδιου του κ. Κωνσταντινίδη.

9. Ο συνάδελφος dn102, επανέρχεται 7 μήνες μετά ( ! ), κοινοποιώντας μας ότι η νέα έκδοση του StereoStatika που είναι ακόμα σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο (Ver 7.0beta), είναι γεγονός. Η έκδοση αυτή διατίθεται δωρεάν απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα αλλά δεν έχει ακόμα πλήρη ενσωμάτωση των ευρωκωδίκων EC2 και EC8. Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ θα έλεγα αλλά δεν παύει να ισχύει ό,τι ανέφερα στην αρχή (βλ. 1η παρατήρηση). Αναφέρει δε ότι ζήτησε την επιστροφή του ποσού που είχε πληρώσει 7 μήνες πριν για την αναβάθμιση στους ευρωκώδικες, διότι η υπομονή του εξαντλήθηκε. Απ' ότι εικάζω, 7 μήνες πριν έλαβε διαβεβαιώσεις για τη σύντομη κυκλοφορία της νέας έκδοσης που ακόμα και σήμερα δεν είναι γεγονός. Τότε αρνήθηκε να πάρει τα χρήματά του πίσω όπως προσφέρθηκαν να πράξουν από τη π-systems. 7 μήνες αργότερα άλλαξε γνώμη αλλά πλέον δεν του τα δίνουν πίσω.

10. Έχουμε όμως και το μέλος του φόρουμ *civ*, ο οποίος επιβεβαιώνει ότι στην έκδοση 7.0b ενσωματώνονται καλύτερα οι ευρωκώδικες αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα κάποια λάθη. Επιβεβαιώνει το γεγονός ότι η νέα έκδοση θα είναι δωρεάν για όσους έχουν την Ver6.21, σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο τον κ. Κωνσταντινίδη. 

11. Στο τελευταίο μήνυμα του dn102 διαβάζουμε ότι έχουν λυθεί όλα τα προβλήματα που υπήρχαν στην τελευταία έκδοση  (7.0beta) και επιπλέον και στο module με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία πλακών. Το τελευταίο, (το module με τα επιφανειακά FEM των πλακών) δεν κατάλαβα αν είναι νέο module, αν θα είναι δωρεάν για όσους έχουν την τελευταία λειτουργική έκδοση (Ver6.21) που υποτίθεται ότι είχε ενσωματωμένους πλήρως του EC2 & EC8. Λογικό θεωρώ να μην είναι δωρεάν. 
Πλέον, η εμπιστοσύνη του στην εταιρία αποκαταστάθηκε και δεν διεκδικεί τα χρήματα που πλήρωσε για έκδοση με ευρωκώδικες ενώ δεν υπάρχει τέτοια (μόνο δοκιμαστική) ακόμη.

*Συμπερασματικά:*
Σύμφωνα με όσα κατάλαβα από όσα αναφέρετε εσείς οι πελάτες της π-systems και του StereoStatika:

Η έκδοση 6.21 που προμηθευτήκατε (κάποιοι) από τον Νοέμβριο του 2010, *δεν έχει μέχρι και σήμερα, ενσωματωμένους πλήρως τους ευρωκώδικες EC2 & EC8 όπως ψευδώς ισχυρίζεται η εταιρία στον ιστότοπό της* και όπως άλλωστε παραδέχεται και η ίδια σε email που έστειλε σε πελάτη της στις 21.09.2012.Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο email, μέχρι τέλους Οκτωβρίου 2012 έπρεπε να είναι ήδη έτοιμη η έκδοση 7.0 που θα ενσωματώνει επιτέλους πλήρως τους ευρωκώδικες. Ακόμα είναι σε στάδιο δοκιμών (beta έκδοση).Η νέα έκδοση (7.00) θα είναι δωρεάν για τους κατόχους της 6.21; Πώς είναι δυνατόν αφού πρόκειται για μείζονα έκδοση με αλλαγή της αρίθμησης από 6.xx σε 7.xx; Μακάρι βέβαια για εσάς να είναι έτσι.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Απλά θέλω να προσθέσω πως αν η εταιρία είχε απαντήσει εξ' αρχής στα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν ή είχε μια σχετική ανακοίνωση στο site της σαν αυτή που αναφέρει ο Χάρης, δε θα γινόταν όλη αυτή η κουβέντα.

----------


## civ

Δε σε προβληματιζει συναδελφε που η μονη απαντηση της εταιριας στα οσα τις καταλογιζονται ηταν το βιογραφικο του ιδιοκτητη της?

Θα ηταν αστηριχτα ολα αυτα που λεχθηκαν εδω και παρολαυτα θα εμεναν εντελως αναπαντητα ?

Σου φαινεται λογικο ?

----------


## Γιώργος__

civ...Με προβληματίζει ότι δεν διαψεύστηκε τίποτα επισήμως από όσες παραλείψεις ή λάθη αναφέρθησαν εδώ μέχρι την έκδοση 6.21 ενώ η εταιρία διατεινόταν στην ιστοσελίδα της πως υποστηρίζει πλήρως τους ευρωκώδικες.

Χρήστες ή/και υποψήφιοι αγοραστές του προγράμματος θα ήθελαν να δουν μια επίσημη απάντηση η έστω μια διαβεβαίωση ότι στην επόμενη έκδοση του προγράμματος οι κανονισμοί θα είναι πλήρως ενσωματωμένοι.

Ωστόσο για να είμαι δίκαιος από την 7.00 beta σύμφωνα με όσα προαναφέρθηκαν φαίνεται ότι οι διορθώσεις και οι απαραίτητες προσθήκες γίνονται.

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι δικαίωμα και επιλογή της κάθε εταιρίας αν και πώς θα απαντήσει σε αντίστοιχα δημοσιεύματα στο παρόν φόρουμ ή οπουδήποτε αλλού.
Η εταιρία επέλεξε αρχικά (τον Απρίλιο του 2012) να απαντήσει, αλλά η απάντησή της δεν ικανοποίησε τους ερωτώντες.
Δεν συνέχισε στις εκκλήσεις για διευκρινήσεις τότε (Απρίλιο) ούτε ανταποκρίθηκε στο κάλεσμα σήμερα.

Αυτό δικαίως κατά την άποψή μου μπορεί να ερμηνεύεται ως *αδυναμία να δώσει ικανοποιητικές απαντήσεις*.
Άλλωστε τι να πει στο ερώτημα:
Ποια είναι η τελευταία επίσημη κυκλοφορούσα έκδοση του StereoStatika; Η 6.21;
Η έκδοση αυτή υποστηρίζει πλήρως τους ευρωκώδικες EC2 & EC8;
Αν ναι, όλα καλά. Επ΄αυτού όμως έχουμε τις αντιρρήσεις των πελατών σας αλλά και την έμμεση αποδοχή από τον κ. Κωνσταντινίδη.Αν όχι, τότε γιατί αναφέρετε στον ιστότοπό σας ψευδώς ότι τους υποστηρίζει πλήρως;
Αυτό δεν συνιστά παραπλάνηση των δυνητικών αγοραστών;
Βάλτε ένα "ΘΑ" πριν το "υποστηρίζει πλήρως" για να είστε εντάξει. Μόλις βγει με το καλό η έκδοση 7.0 που ΘΑ τους υποστηρίζει πλήρως, τότε αφαιρέστε και το ΘΑ από την ιστοσελίδα σας.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Δικαιωμά της είναι σίγουρα Χάρη αν και πώς θα απαντήσει. Ελεύθερη χώρα είμαστε ούτως ή άλλως (νομίζω ακόμα). 

1. Τελικά όσοι έχουν την έκδοση 6.21 και έχουν αγορασμένο το module eurocodes 2 & 8 θα πρέπει να προμηθευτούν και την έκδοση 7.00 για να έχουν ευρωκώδικες ή θα βγει η απαραίτητη αναβάθμιση και για τους χρήστες προηγούμενων εκδόσεων; 

2. Αν χρειαστεί η έκδοση 7.00 (πχ. σε περίπτωση που χρειάζονται αλλαγές και στην πλατφόρμα και στους υπολογιστικούς αλγόριθμους που χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα) για να λειτουργούν σωστά οι eurocodes, αυτή θα δοθεί δωρεάν σε όσους είχαν αγόρασμένο το module από την προηγούμενη έκδοση ή θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν ξεχωριστά για την έκδοση 7.00; Με άλλα λόγια ρωτάω για το αν θα πρέπει να ανανεώσουν και το συμβόλαιο συντήρησης του προγράμματος με το αντίστοιχο κόστος για να έχουν ευρωκώδικες.

Απλές απορίες διατυπώνω και θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα μια επίσημη απάντηση.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dn102

Λοιπόν με μπέρδεψες,διατύπωσε το ξανά με απλά λόγια χωρίς συνδιασμούς.Η πλατφόρμα ίδια είναι δέν άλλαξε κάτι, τί εννοείς; τα πεπερασμένα απλά είναι εξτρα module και απο ότι είδα σε ανακοίνωση, έχει την εκπαιδευτική έκδοση δωρεάν(προφανώς με περιορισμούς).Οι ευρωκώδικες στην 6,21 δέν πουλήθηκαν σάν εξτρά module.Υποτίθεται τούς έχεις με την αγορά της έκδοσης,όπως αναφέρει η εταιρία.

Λογικά θα βγάλει τιμοκατάλογο με την ολοκλήρωση τής έκδοσης, εκτός αν βιάζεσαι;, ακόμα beta είναι συνάδελφε.Για τιμές ισχύει ακόμα ο τιμοκατάλογος του 2012.Είθισται, η τιμολογιακή πολιτική να έρχεται με το νέο έτος πάντα.Προφανώς η έκδοση 7.0 θα τιμολογηθεί στο νέο έτος 2013, διαφορετικά τί αναβάθμιση θα είναι;.Θα πρέπει να κλείσουν τιμολόγια και αποθήκη προφανώς για την 6.21 και κατόπιν θα κυκλοφορήσει και η 7.0.Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα σε κάποια απο τα ερωτήματα σου, το μόνο που δέν κατάλαβα είναι οι αρχικοί συνδιασμοί που κάνεις  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Γιώργος__

Συνάδελφε οι απορίες μου αφορούν τους ευρωκώδικες μόνο (όχι πεπερασμένα). Κατανοητό ότι τα πεπερασμένα είναι ξεχωριστό module. 

Τελικά όποιος έχει την 6.21 θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσει και την 7.00 μέσω του συμβολαίου συντήρησης για να έχει eurocodes; (κι αν ναι γιατί; αφού τους πλήρωσε ήδη στην 6.21).

Η βασική μου απορία αυτή είναι κι αυτό γιατί η εταιρία δεν έχει απαντήσει.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 02:13 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:30 ----------

Και κάνω τον εξής απλό συλλογισμό, αγοράζει κάποιος για παράδειγμα την έκδοση 6.21 με την προϋπόθεση ότι έχει Eurocodes 2 & 8 όπως ισχυρίζεται η εταιρία. Aν στην 6.21 χρειάζονται διορθώσεις, τότε δύο τα ενδεχόμενα:

1. Ξεχωριστή δωρεάν αναβάθμιση (πχ. v.6.22) για τους χρήστες της 6.21 ώστε να λειτουργούν σωστά οι ευρωκώδικες (αφού ήδη τους έχουν αγοράσει).

ή αν η v.6.xx σταματήσει να αναβαθμίζεται, τότε

2. Δωρεάν αναβάθμιση από 6.21 σε 7.00 σε όσους αγόρασαν την 6.21 με ευρωκώδικες (που δεν ήταν πλήρως ενσωματωμένοι) με προαιρετική την αγορά ΣΣ για τεχνική υποστήριξη.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση εξακολουθώ να είμαι καλόπιστος και είμαι σίγουρος πως η ίδια η εταιρία θα διευθετήσει το ζήτημα.

----------


## dn102

Όχι όποιος έχει την 6.21 θα λάβει την 7.0 δωρεάν.Μη μπερδεύεις τα συμβόλαια ΣΣ.Η εταιρία είναι ξεκάθαρη σ'αυτο για να μήν επανερχόμαστε στο θέμα ξανά.Τιμές και λοιπές ερωτήσεις ας τεθούν απευθείας στην εταιρία.Η αναφορά στην έκδοση 7.0 δέν αφορά το θέμα.Απο τη στιγμή που είδα οτι έχουν διορθώσει και έχουν προσθέσει αυτά που έπρεπε,όπως δήλωσα παραπάνω η έκδοση 7.0 θα είναι κομπλέ σε όλα, έχει τεκμηριωθεί μέσα απο παραδείγματα που έλυσα και μπορώ να πώ είναι και εύκολος ο προκαταρτικός έλεγχος σε κανονικότητες.Είναι ανούσιο να συζητάμε πλέον για μία έκδοση που ακόμα είναι λίγο πρίν τη κυκλοφορία της.

----------


## Γιώργος__

dn102...δε ρώτησα τιμές (δες το προηγούμενο post), η ερώτηση ήταν αν η 7.00 θα διανεμειθεί δωρεάν σε όσουν έχουν την 6.21, το ίδιο ρωτάει κι ο Χάρης στο τέλος της ανάρτησης #73. Η απάντησή σου με κάλυψε.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## dn102

1.Η εταιρία έχει το βήμα νομίζω να παρουσιάζει τα προϊόντα της σε όποιο φόρουμ θέλει.Συνεπώς, όταν θα βγεί η 7.0 επίσημα απο τήν εταιρία , θα κάνει σχετική παρουσίαση και θα τεθούν τα σχετικά ερωτήματα, σε άλλο θέμα όμως.

2.Η εταιρία, για να σου απαντήσω, ενημέρωσε επίσημα όλους τούς πελάτες οτι για όσους έχουν την 6.ΧΧ με ευρωκώδικες θα λάβουν δωρεάν την 7.0 με ευρωκώδικες.

3. Οταν η 7.0 θα κυκλοφορήσει και θα δοκιμαστεί, μπορεί ο καθένας να ανοίξει νέα συζήτηση με θέμα "Στερεοστάτικα v.7.0"

----------


## Xάρης

> 2.Η εταιρία, για να σου απαντήσω, ενημέρωσε επίσημα όλους τούς πελάτες οτι για όσους έχουν την 6.ΧΧ με ευρωκώδικες θα λάβουν δωρεάν την 7.0 με ευρωκώδικες.


Πραγματικά ευχάριστα νέα για τους πελάτες της έκδοσης 6.21. Και για ένα λόγο παραπάνω. 
Δεν είναι σύνηθες να μην χρεώνονται μείζονες αναβαθμίσεις που δηλώνονται από την αλλαγή του 1ου ψηφίου της έκδοσης (π.χ. από 6.xx σε 7.xx).

Υπάρχουν ένα "όμως" και ένα "αλλά".

Όμως, δεν συμφωνείτε ότι *η αξιοπιστία της εταιρίας έχει πληγεί* όταν στις 03.04.2012 ο εκπρόσωπος της π-systems δήλωνε από αυτό το βήμα ότι: "...θα θέλαμε να ειδοποιήσουμε τον συνάδελφο ΅dn102Ά να επικοινωνήσει επώνυμα μαζί μας και *με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση να του επιστρέψουμε το αντίτιμο της αναβάθμισής του*."
και στη συνέχεια, 7 μήνες μετά, σύμφωνα πάντα με τα λεγόμενα σου dn102, αρνήθηκε να τηρήσει τον λόγο της και να σου επιστρέψει το αντίτιμο της αναβάθμισης στην έκδοση 6.21.

Αλλά, θα συμφωνήσετε νομίζω μαζί μου ότι, δεν μειώνεται καθόλου η *ευθύνη της εταιρίας για την ψευδή και παραπλανητική διαφήμιση* στον ιστότοπό της για πλήρη ενσωμάτωση των ευρωκωδίκων στην τρέχουσα (6.21) έκδοση.*

* εφόσον βέβαια ισχύει η μη πλήρης εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων στην έκδοση 6.21, κάτι που όλοι οι χρήστες του StereoStatika δηλώνετε, που όμως δεν μπορώ να επαληθεύσω ως μη χρήστης του προγράμματος.

----------


## dn102

Χάρη συμφωνώ απόλυτα σ'αυτο.

1.Φυσικά το κεντρικό θέμα τής συζήτησης είναι για ποιόν λόγο η εταιρία ισχυρίζεται τη" Πλήρη Υποστήριξη Ευρωκωδίκων", στήν έκδοση 6.ΧΧ

2.Γιατί αφού είχε το βήμα στη συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα δέν απάντησε;

3.Γιατί ΔΕΝ δήλωσε υπεύθυνα και δημόσια τίς προθέσεις της;

4. Η εταιρία δήλωσε για δωρεάν χορήγηση στούς κατόχους της 6.ΧΧ την 7.0.

5.Η εταιρία ΔΕΝ δήλωσε αντιστροφή πώλησης σε όσους δέν επιθυμούν να αναβαθμίσουν  απο 6.ΧΧ σε 7.0.Τουλάχιστον εγώ δέν έλαβα σχετική ανακοίνωση για κάτι τέτοιο.

Συμπερασματικά έως τώρα:

α) Δήλωσα τη μη "πλήρη υποστήριξη τών ευρωκωδικών" όπως αναφέρει η εταιρία στην ιστοσελίδα της.

β) Ουδεμία διάψευση δόθηκε απο την εταιρία έως τώρα.

γ) Ξαφνικά η εταιρία άρχισε να δηλώνει ότι θα χορηγήσει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τήν νέα έκδοση σε ευρωκώδικες με τον αριθμό 7.0 (v 7.0).Πρωτοφανές για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα και μπράβο στην εταιρία που θα το πράξει.Δέν συμβαίνει συχνά κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Χάρη να το πω απλά....όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε και αναφέρομαι σ' αυτό που λες για την ευθύνη της εταιρίας. 

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα εγώ η v.6.21 ήταν στην ουσία άλλο ένα βελτιωμένο version του προγράμματος με ΕΑΚ/ΕΚΩΣ. Όσοι αγόρασαν την 6.21 περίμεναν ότι θα έχουν: (α) ένα πρόγραμμα που θα έκανε στατικές επιλύσεις και με ευρωκώδικες και (β) τεχνική υποστήριξη πάνω στην εφαρμογή του νέου κανονιστικού πλαισίου μέσα στα StereoSTATIKA. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν είχαν ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο (και αναφέρομαι μόνο σε υποστήριξη ευρωκωδίκων για να μην παρερμηνευθεί το δεύτερο σκέλος αυτού που λέω).

Η εταιρία προς τιμήν της (για μένα υποχρέωσή της ήταν, αλλά αυτό είναι καθαρά προσωπική άποψη)  αποφάσισε να διανείμει στους χρήστες της 6.21, την 7.00 (η οποία φαίνεται πλήρως λειτουργική σύμφωνα με τον dn102) προς αποκατάστασή τους. Ελπίζω να τους παρέχει και την απαραίτητη υποστήριξη γιατί το 2012 προφανώς λόγω των προβλημάτων που αναφέρθηκαν εδώ και δεν διαψεύστηκαν, αυτό δεν ήταν εφικτό.

----------


## dn102

Το ΣΣ στο οποίο αναφέρεσε συνάδελφε, δηλαδή τη τεχνική υποστήριξη, προφανώς ισχύει για ένα χρόνο απο τη στιγμή που αγόρασες το πρόγραμμα ή την αναβάθμιση.Όμως η πολιτική τής εταιρίας ,τουλάχιστον στα χρόνια που δουλεύω εγώ το πρόγραμμα, ακόμα και άν δέν είχα πληρώσει για κάποια αναβάθμιση,όταν τηλεφωνούσα στη τεχνική υποστήριξη υπήρχε "εξυπηρέτηση" άμμεση.Δέν μπορώ να απαντήσω σχετικά με το σκέλος τών ΣΣ, αυτό θα το πεί η εταιρία, απλά αναφέρω σάν γεγονός τί έτυχε προσωπικά σε εμένα.

Η προσωπική εντύπωση που έχω είναι πώς η εταιρία πάνω σ'αυτό είναι ελαστική.Δηλαδή αν χρειαστείς κάτι θα απαντήσει (!).Συνεπώς "θεωρώ" ή "υποθέτω", πώς τυχόν απορίες σε νέα έκδοση θα απαντηθούν.

----------


## Γιώργος__

Αυτό που λες dn102 είναι πολύ ευχάριστο...κι εγώ έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω (δεν αμφισβητώ αυτά που λες).

----------


## dn102

Αυτό που λέω είναι γεγονός και μου έτυχε πάρα πολλές φορές.Σ'αυτά δέν έχω παράπονο, στα υπόλοιπα που είχα τα έθεσα δημόσια στο φόρουμ.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 15:18 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 14:25 ----------

Μόλις πήρε το μάτι μου ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ τής εταιρίας ΕΔΩ 
http://www.**************/topic/28083...a/page__st__40

Διαβάζοντας την ανακοίνωση τής εταιρίας στο **************, οφείλω να αναιρέσω όσα είπα σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση.Διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά, λέξη-λέξη, κατάλαβα πώς η εταιρία δηλώνει ευθαίως την απουσία πλήρους υποστήριξης ευρωκωδίκων απο την 6.21.Στη συνέχεια γίνεται μία αναφορά στο τί θα πληρώσουν οι πελάτες.Πάνω σ'αυτό η εταιρία ισχυρίζεται τα κάτωθι, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση τής εταιρίας,στο mchanikos.gr και στη διεύθυνση που ανάρτησα προηγουμένως:

_"3)      Ο Απόστολος Κωνσταντινίδης, πριν οριστικοποιήσει ένα λογισμικό,  συμβουλεύεται πάντοτε όλους τους Έλληνες καθηγητές καθώς και τη διεθνή  βιβλιογραφία και δημοσιοποιεί τις δικές του ερμηνείες με τον πιο επίσημο  τρόπο, εκδίδοντας δηλαδή σχετικά επιστημονικά βιβλία.

4)       Το ίδιο κάνει και τώρα με τους Ευρωκώδικες και επειδή η φάση αυτή  είναι μεταβατική, μέχρι να οριστικοποιηθούν οι ερμηνείες και συνεπώς  μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα, δεν ζητάει από τους πελάτες του να  πληρώσουν επιπλέον ούτε ένα ευρώ."_

Διαβάζοντας τα συγκεκριμένα, προσωπικά καταλαβαίνω ότι η εταιρία δέν ζητάει ούτε ένα ευρώ απο τούς πελάτες της, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα.Η μετάφραση που δίνω σ'αυτο είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η ίδια, συνεπώς δέν ζητάει χρήματα ξανά για μία έκδοση που ήδη έχουμε πληρώσει-(θέλει διευκρίνηση απο την ίδια) και επίσης ,*όταν θα είναι ολοκληρωμένη θα πληρώσουμε.*

Επειδή αυτή είναι η πλέον πρόσφατη θέση τής εταιρίας, *παρακαλώ το διαχειριστή να διαγράψει τίς διαφορετικές θέσεις που είχα διότι αναιρούνται , απο την ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ της εταιρίας.*

Επειδή συνεχώς έχουμε διαφορετικές θέσεις στο θέμα απο την ίδια, εγώ προσωπικά θα σταματήσω να παίρνω θέσεις που αφορούν την εταιρία και οποιαδήποτε αναφορά έχω κάνει έως τώρα σχετικά με ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αναβαθμίσεις ,ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ.

Απολογούμαι που βιάστικα να πάρω θέση!!!

Απο δώ και πέρα ας απαντήσει η ίδια.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις δεν διαγράφονται. Διαβάστε τους  Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Φυσικά, μπορεί ο καθένας να αναθεωρήσει τις θέσεις και τις απόψεις του και να αλλάξει στάση απέναντι σ' ένα ζήτημα.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...5.Η εταιρία ΔΕΝ δήλωσε αντιστροφή πώλησης σε όσους δέν επιθυμούν να αναβαθμίσουν  απο 6.ΧΧ σε 7.0.Τουλάχιστον εγώ δέν έλαβα σχετική ανακοίνωση για κάτι τέτοιο...


Τι σημαίνει "αντιστροφή" πώλησης;
Μήπως εννοείς την επιστροφή των χρημάτων σε σένα που εξέφρασες τα παράπονά σου για τη μη πλήρη υποστήριξη των EC2 & EC8, όπως η εταιρία ισχυρίζονταν;
Αν εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο και βέβαια η εταιρία δήλωσε ότι θα σου επιστρέψει το ποσό της αναβάθμισης.
Διάβασε την τελευταία πρόταση πριν το "Με εκτίμηση" στην *Ανάρτηση #16*

----------


## dn102

Αυτό εννοώ Χάρη.Φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση δέν θεωρώ το χώρο του φόρουμ ώςμέσο διαπραγμάτευσης ανάμεσα στο πρόσωπο μου και την εταιρία.Η εταιρία μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται ότι θέλει εδώ μέσα, επίσημη ανακοίνωση απο τη εταιρία δέν έχω λάβει, παραμόνο αυτές που ανέφερα παραπάνω.Ανέφερα επίσης οτι σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον κύριο που απάντησε στο φόρουμ για την εταιρία,μου αρνήθηκε την επιστροφή τών χρημάτων για τούς δικούς του λόγους.
Μπορώ να υποθέσω τήν αδυναμία τής εταιρίας στο επιστρέψει σε "ολους" τους πελάτες της, το ποσόν της αγοράς.Αυτό όμως δέν αφορά εμένα, αφορά το λογιστήριο τής εταιρίας και το διοικητικό συμβούλιο.
Πέρα απο όλα αυτά, για να κλείσει το θέμα απο τη μεριά μου και μετά απο ένα "καταιγισμό" επιστολών απο την εταιρία στο πρόσωπο μου, αποφάσισα να δηλώσω με "ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα" στη εταιρία πώς ουδεμία απάιτηση έχω πλέον και πώς θα σττραφώ στη αγορά ΝΕΟΥ λογισμικού, απο κάποια άλλη εταιρια.Θεωρώ οτι δέν είμαι πελάτης της εν λόγο εταιρίας και φυσικά δέν έχω και καμία άποψη για οτιδήποτε κυκλοφορήσει απο την ίδια ώς" αναβάθμιση".

----------


## Xάρης

Κάθε  φόρουμ είναι μέσο διαλόγου, συζητήσεων, προβληματισμών, παρουσίασης προϊόντων, εντυπώσεων, κριτικής προϊόντων και καταστάσεων και πολλά άλλα.

Εσύ το χρησιμοποίησες ως μέσο κοινοποίησης προς τους συναδέλφους μηχανικούς του προβλήματός σου με ένα προϊόν και ως κριτικής απέναντι σ' αυτό το προϊόν.
Και πολύ καλά έκανες!

Για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, η άποψη που σχημάτισα βάση των αναφερόμενων εδώ είναι ότι, *ΑΝ* ισχύουν τα όσα γράφετε, η εταιρία είναι εντελώς *αφερέγγυα*, διότι τη μια υπόσχεται επιστροφή των χρημάτων της και την άλλη όχι, αλλά και διότι δηλώνει ότι η τρέχουσα έκδοση (6.21) καλύπτει πλήρως τους EC2 & EC8 ενώ δεν τους καλύπτει, *ΘΑ* τους καλύψει η επερχόμενη έκδοση (7.00).

----------


## civ

Το εδαφος ειναι προετοιμασμενο κανονικα για να ζητηθουν χρηματα οταν η εκδοση 7 θα ειναι ετοιμη. Αφηνεται να εννοηθει σε καθε ευκαιρια αν και δεν δηλωνεται ρητα. Τοτε θα πεσουν οι μασκες (και τα μεγαλα γελια)

Περιμενω εναγωνιως να διαψευστω ως προς αυτη μου την εκτιμηση. Ελπιζω να οριστικοποιηθουν γρηγορα οι "ερμηνειες"  :Γέλιο:

----------


## dn102

Τελικά τί έγινε παιδιά; άνθρακας ο θησαυρός; χεχεχεχεχε.Αντε με το καλό να πληρώσετε όλοι για την αναβάθμιση μέσα απο το ΝΕΟ συμβόλαιο συντήρησης για φέτος.

Ο αγιος Βασίλης δέν έφερε την 7.0 φέτος.

Πολύ έξυπνο

----------


## civ

προς το παρον βγηκε η 7 beta++. εχει καποιες βελτιωσεις απο την  7 beta+ οι οποιες ομως αφορουν κυριως παρουσιαση στο τευχος. Επίσης ειδα μια απενεργοποιημένη εντολη για φορτια ανεμου. Θελει δουλεια ακομα.

----------


## dn102

Υποθέτω τα φορτία ανέμου είναι για τα "μεταλλικά".Δοκίμασε να κάνεις το 4 παράδειγμα απο το βιβλίο του Αβραμίδη με ευρωκώδικες, και δές στη διαστασιολόγηση τί σου δίνει.Είναι το μόνο παράδειγμα σε διαστασιολόγηση που έχει ο Αβραμίδης.

Επίσης κάνε μία δοκιμή να το τρέξεις σε C16/20 σε κατηγορία πλάστιμότητας υψηλή να δώ αν σου βγάζει σφάλμα.
Και θα σε ρωτήσω και άλλα να μας πείς γιατί εμένα μου κλείδωσε το λογαριασμό μου και δέν μπορώ να τη κατεβάσω. :Γέλιο:

----------


## Xάρης

> ...εμένα μου κλείδωσε το λογαριασμό μου και δέν μπορώ να τη κατεβάσω.


 :Αναστατωμένος: 
Είναι δυνατόν; Πελάτης τους δεν είσαι; Δεν έχουν όλοι οι πελάτες το ίδιο δικαίωμα να κατεβάζουν αρχεία;

----------


## dn102

Είμαι πελάτης που μιλάει πολύ!!!!! :Γέλιο:

----------


## kohatzim

Με ποιο δικαίωμα και ποια αιτιολογία??

----------


## dn102

> Με ποιο δικαίωμα και ποια αιτιολογία??


Δέν ρώτησα λόγους και αιτίες, υποθέτω πώς θέλουν να αποφύγουν τη δημοσιοποίηση εντυπώσεων απο τη πλευρά μου.Ούτως η άλλος δήλωσα πώς δέν έχω άποψη πλέον για καμία έκδοση.Έχω άποψη όμως αν κάποιος λύσει κάποιο παράδειγμα και ανεβάσει αποτελέσματα.

----------


## kohatzim

Βγήκε έκδοση 7.01 (ΟΧΙ beta) και απ' ότι βλέπω είναι διαθέσιμη για download στους κατόχους της έκδοσης 6.χχ

Ίσως τελικά να μην ξαναπληρώσουμε για τα ήδη πληρωμένα...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι δωρεάν πρόκειται για ευχάριστα νέα και για τήρηση των υποσχέσεων της εταιρίας όπως τις αντιλήφθηκα από τα εδώ γραφόμενα.

----------


## civ

Λοιπον

Οντως κυκλοφορησε στις 28/3/2013 η εκδοση 7.01 

Την κατεβασα δωρεαν και την εγκατεστησα.εκανα ενα ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΟ περασμα και δεν ειμαι ακομα σε θεση να εκφρασω γνωμη. Θα πω μονο οτι τετοιες αλλαγες θα πρεπει να συνοδευονται απο αναλυτικο manual και οχι απο αποσπασματα ενος -καλογραμμενου- βιβλιου υπο εκδοση.

Σημερα 4/4/2013

Ελαβα αυτο το mail απο την εταιρια
_
Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

Η π-Systems ολοκλήρωσε την υποχρέωσή της για την ερμηνεία και ενσωμάτωση των Ευρωκωδίκων στο StereoSTATIKAver.7.

Η επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση της έκδοσης 7 υποστηρίζεται πλέον από τα εξής 5 αρχεία
(1)  Ικανοτικός σχεδιασμός κόμβου σε τέμνουσα.pdf
(2)  Συνάφεια.pdf
(3)  Επιφανειακά Πεπερασμένα Στοιχεία.pdf
(4)  Διαφραγματική λειτουργία ορόφου χωρικού πλαισίου.pdf
(5)  Σεισμική απόκριση κτιρίου.pdf 

Τα αρχεία αυτά θα τα βρείτε μέσα στην έκδοση 7.01 στη θέση \\piSUITE702\Help\EL\pi_EUROCODES και αποτελούν κεφάλαια των νέων βιβλίων του Απόστολου Κωνσταντινίδη που θα κυκλοφορήσουν σύντομα.

 Η νέα έκδοση StereoSTATIKAver.7.02 βρίσκεται ήδη στο site της εταιρείας www.pi.grστην περιοχή συνδρομητών οι οποίοι και την δικαιούνται δωρεάν.

 Η pi-Systemsσυνεχίζει την ποιοτική ανάπτυξη των προιόντων και των υπηρεσιών της για να υποστηρίξει κάθε πελάτη που έχει επενδύσει στο λογισμικό της. Για να επιτύχει το φιλόδοξο στόχο της στηρίζεται στις συνδρομές των πελατών της.

 Για τους λόγους αυτούς έχει προσαρμόσει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική της σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες των καιρών έτσι ώστε να επιβραβεύσει τους τακτικούς συνδρομητές της άλλα και να βοηθήσει αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν να ανταποκριθούν, έτσι ώστε να επικαιροποιήσουν και αυτοί το λογισμικό τους.

 Επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα πωλήσεων για να σας ενημερώσουν σχετικά με τις προσφορές τόσο για τους πελάτες όσο και για νέους μηχανικούς και μέσω του ΕΣΠΑ.

Ευχαριστούμε για την υποστήριξη σας.



_Εχω να παρατηρησω τα εξης.

Στο site ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ εκδοση 7.02 παρα μονο 7.01 Δε ξερω αν για καποιο λογο κατεβηκε ή δεν μπορω να τη δω εγω. 

Δε ξερω αν ειμαι εγω ο περιεργος αλλα αυτο το θριαμβευτικο _"__Η π-Systems ολοκλήρωσε την υποχρέωσή της για την ερμηνεία και ενσωμάτωση των Ευρωκωδίκων στο StereoSTATIKAver.7"_ μου ακουγεται κάπως περιεργο (!) οταν βρισκόμαστε *23 μηνες μετα* την κυκλοφορια της εκδοσης 6 η οποια προσεφερε - συμφωνα με το site της εταιριας - _"πλήρης υποστήριξη των ευροκωδίκων EC2 και EC8"

_

----------


## kohatzim

Συνάδελφε τώρα έχει ανέβει , ίσως υπήρχε τεχνικό πρόβλημα γτ και εγώ που δοκίμασα πιο πριν δεν υπήρχε. 

Τώρα σχετικά με το manual έχεις δίκιο (ίσως βγει αργότερα) , αλλά προσωπικά δε περίμενα να πάρουμε ούτε την v7.xx...οπότε???

----------


## Xάρης

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά θα πουν πολλοί.
Εκείνο όμως που έχει πληγεί είναι η αξιοπιστία μιας εταιρίας που, όπως αναφέρθηκε, επικαλούνταν τη πλήρη υποστήριξη των ευροκωδίκων EC2 και EC8 ενώ κάτι τέτοιο δεν ίσχυε, όπως το αποδεικνύει από μόνο της η ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας που παρατέθηκε παραπάνω (βλ. *ανάρτηση #104*).

----------


## civ

Δε ξερω αν μιλαμε για τελος καλο ολα καλα.

Κατεβασα την 7.02.

Το προγραμμα "εσκαγε" σε διαφορα σημεια, ακομα υπαρχουν καποιοι κενοι πινακες στο τευχος, υπαρχουν απενεργοποιημενες εντολες και δεν δινεται κανενα manual περαν των αποσπασματων του βιβλιου. Μου εδωσε την εντυπωση οτι η 7.02 δεν ειναι η τελικη εκδοση 7

Νομιζω οτι εχουμε δρόμο ακομα μεχρι να δουμε την αναπτυξη της εταιριας. Κατι μου λεει οτι υπαρχουν αρκετα πραγματα ακομα να περιμενουμε. Ειδικα αυτο το




> Για να επιτύχει το φιλόδοξο στόχο της στηρίζεται στις συνδρομές των πελατών της.
> 
>  Για τους λόγους αυτούς έχει προσαρμόσει την τιμολογιακή  πολιτική της σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες των καιρών έτσι ώστε να επιβραβεύσει  τους τακτικούς συνδρομητές της άλλα και να βοηθήσει αυτούς που δεν  μπόρεσαν να ανταποκριθούν, έτσι ώστε να επικαιροποιήσουν και αυτοί το  λογισμικό τους.
> 
>  Επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα  πωλήσεων για να σας ενημερώσουν σχετικά με τις προσφορές τόσο για τους  πελάτες όσο και για νέους μηχανικούς και μέσω του ΕΣΠΑ.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για την υποστήριξη σας.


με βαζει σε σκεψεις.....

----------


## dn102

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά.........Θα πληρώσετε συνδρομή για σωστή αναβάθμιση!!!!!!

----------


## dn102

Καλησπέρα,

Επειδή απο τη μεριά μου θέλω να κλείσω την "ανοιχτή πλήγη" ,πο ονομάζεται Stereostatika,θέλω να προσθέσω τα παράκατω:

1.Η εταιρία στο επίσημο site της ενημερώνει σχετικά με τίς αλλαγές ΕΔΩ

2. Μετά απο διαμάχη μου με την εταιρία, τη πίεση και τα λάθη που εντώπισα στην 7 ΧΧ, η ίδια η εταιρία παραδέχεται για ακόμα μιά φορά έμμεσα στο παραπάνω σύνδεσμο τα 'Λάθη" που ανέφερα πρίν απο 5 μήνες περίπου.

3. Θα διορθώσω την εταιρία και θα πώ για ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ, οτι η 6.ΧΧ έκδοση ΔΕΝ είχε ευρωκώδικες.Ευτυχώς για εσάς, και φυσικά μετά το κράξιμο που φάγατε, φιλοτιμιθήκατε να βγάλετε μία έκδοση με ευρωκώδικες, την οποία υποτίθεται δίνετε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αλλα προφανώς όχι σε εμένα.Σε εμένα ώς αντίποινο μπλοκάρατε το λογαριασμό μου και φυσικά ΔΕΝ μπορώ να λάβω την έκδοση ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, όπως υποσχεθήκατε.

4.Κύριοι ,είσαστε ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ, σας εύχομαι να αποκαταστήσετε τη σχέση σας με τους πελάτες σας και το πάθημα να σας έγινε μάθημα.

5.Ελπίζω να διαγράψατε εντελώς τα στοιχεία μου,σε διαφορετική περίπτωση και κατόπιν εντολής ψυχιάτρου, θα σας συνιστούσα να αποφύγετε κάθε έμμεση ή άμμεση επαφή μαζί μου.

6.Συνάδελφοι, ειδικά ο Χάρης ,ο Γιώργος και ο Civ,σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη θέση σας πάνω στο σχετικό θέμα.

Με εκτίμηση

----------


## kohatzim

Συνάδελφε να διεκδικήσεις αυτά που σου ανήκουν. Εφόσον στους κατόχους της 6.21 δόθηκε η 7.02 έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να έχεις και εσύ την εν λόγω αναβάθμιση(την έχεις πληρώσει πως να το κάνουμε). Οποιαδήποτε ρήξη και αν υπήρξε στη σχέση σας έχετε μεταξύ σας ένα συμβόλαιο. Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα για μια εταιρεία να κάνει προσωπικές διακρίσεις.

-Ένα ευχαριστώ από εμένα για τα νήματα που κίνησες και έφερες τα πάνω κάτω με αποτέλεσμα να πάρουμε τελικά δωρεάν την αναβάθμιση, πράγμα που δε περίμενα να γίνει. (τώρα αν πληρώσουμε κάποια άλλη έκδοση της 7.χχ δε το γνωρίζω)

----------


## civ

Αυτο που λες ειναι το πλεον λογικο, οτι αφου οσοι ειχαμε αγορασει την εκδοση 6.21 ("με" ευρωκωδικες) πηραμε δωρεαν και την 7.02 το ιδιο θα επρεπε να συμβει και με τον dn102. Ειναι απαραδεκτο για την εταιρια να κανει τετοιες διακρισεις αναμεσα στους πελατες της. 

Απο την αλλη - και αν αντιλαμβανομαι σωστα - μαλλον ουτε ο dn102 θελει να εχει αλλα παρε δωσε με την εταιρια.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι η όποια εταιρία κάνει τέτοιες διακρίσεις.

Αν όντως είναι αλήθεια, τότε ένας μόνο φταίει, ο dn102!!! 

Συγνώμη φίλε, αλλά δεν έπρεπε να το αφήσεις έτσι. Κάνεις ζημιά και στον εαυτό σου και σ' όλους μας. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι παρόμοιες πολιτικές και συμπεριφορές θα τις βρεις/βρούμε πάλι μπροστά μας, από την ίδια ή/και άλλες εταιρίες του χώρου.

----------


## dn102

Χεχεχε, Χάρη  σίγουρα πρώτος φταίω εγω για την εξέλιξη που πήρε όσο αφορά το πρόσωπο μου.Επρεπε να είμαι πιο σκληρός

----------

